# Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso



## 21alex07 (31 März 2008)

Hey Leute!
Heute kam eine der, wie ich mittlerweile weiß, berüchtigten Einladungen von Rotlicht VZ.
Ich dachte das wäre so´ne Scherz Seite, von nem Kollegen, weil eben alles so wirkte wie bei Schülervz etc., also recht harmlos.
Ich hab nichts von AGB oder so gelesen in der Mail, stand davon irgendwas ganz unten in der Mail?
Jedenfalls hab ich auf den Link geklickt und da stand dann, dass ich angemeldet bin blabla. Ich hab also nichts ausgefüllt noch sonst was.
Ich hab auch schnell gemerkt, dass das keine Scherzseite ist, wollte gucken, wo man sich denn wieder abmelden kann, und kam dann auf den Abschnitt wo das steht (nach 2 Monaten ohne Benutzung). Unteranderem stand da auch das mit dem Geld!
Das war natürlich ein Schock, ab da war´s dann entgültig aus mit dem Scherz.
Ich hab mir daraufhin bei google zig Seiten zu Rotlichvz durchgelesen. 
Von Leuten die so davor warnen; von Leute die schon drauf waren und von Leuten die Leuten die schon drauf waren sagen, wie dumm das war.

Nur eine Frage bleibt ungeklärt: Hat schon einer ne Rechnung gekriegt? Ich hab einen Beitrag im Forum gelesen, da stand er hätte keine gekriegt. 2 Minuten später hab ich gesehen, er hat den Beitrag auch erst an dem Tag geschrieben hat, an dem er auf der Seite war, insofern isses klar, dass der keine Rechnung gekriegt hat.
Das ist das was mich jetzt interessiert!! Ich hoffe, diesen Beitrag findet man auch bei google, damit andere sich diese Frage nicht auch noch stellen müssen.

Ich will jetzt nicht hören "oh wie dumm" blabla, das kann ich mir selbst denken. Ich hätte gern nur Antworten die sich wirklich auf meine Fragen beziehen.
Die nächste ist nämlich: Die haben die IP gespeichert! Was heißt das jetzt? Da hab ich auch nachgeguckt in mehreren Foren. Eigtl kann man nur bestimmte Daten sehen (bei mir ist es, dass ich bei T-Mobile bin, auf der Erde wohne usw) also nichts wirklich persönliches. Aber ich hab auch gelesen, dass es tools gibt, die die genaue Heimat bestimmen. Einen hab ich ausprobiert, der hat sich bei meiner Adresse aber um mehrere 100km vertan. Deswegen wollte ich fragen, ob die wirklich irgendwie meine Adresse rausfinden können?? Oder müssten die sich dafür bei der T-Com melden, Richterlicher beschluss etc.?

Und wenn jetzt die Rechnung kommt, dann stellt sich mir die Frage: WIE?
Meine Adresse haben die ja eigtl nicht (vorausgesetzt, die können die nicht über die IP rausfinden so ohne weiteres). Wird das dann über T-Mobile abgerechnet oder wie?

Hoffe ihr habt Ahnung...Also nochmal grob die Fragen:
1.) Hat schon einer eine Rechnung bekommen? Wenn ja, wie sah die aus?
2.) Könnten die ohne weiteres an meine Adresse über meine IP gelangen (es geht ja reintheoretisch)
3.) Wie würde die Rechnung ansonsten kommen?!

So...jetzt gehts mir etwas besser, nachdem ich mir das von der Seele geschrieben hab^^
Bitte nur sinnvolle, beantwortende Kommentare(ich weiß nämlich, dass man Spam nicht öffnen sollte und lösch den auch normalerweise ohne überhaupt auf die Überschrift zu gucken, nur das wirkte eben auf den ersten Blick nicht wie Spam) und mir nicht irgendwelche Links zu Seiten schicken, ich kann euch versichern, ich hab schon alles gelesen und gesehen, was es bei google dazu gab.

Sry für den langen Text... aber ich bin eben ein bisschen nervös jetzt...
mfg 21alex07


----------



## physicus (31 März 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hier die 08/15-Antwort für diesen Typ (Egal ob SMS, rotlicht oder was auch immer):

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

Rechungen werden kommen. Das wird wohl nach diesem Muster ablaufen:
http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/

Erst beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ist Handeln angesagt (Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen und zurückschicken), aber der wird kaum kommen, da dieser Typ Betreiber den Weg zum Gericht so sehr scheut, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

LG
P


----------



## 21alex07 (31 März 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Ok, den Text am Anfang hätte ich wirklich lesen müssen, aber ich hatte davor schon zig Texte gelesen, irgendwann weiß man auch nicht mehr, wo noch was neues steht, dazu die Nevosität etc., sry.

Jetzt hab ich dazu aber nochmal 2 Fragen:
1.) Wie lange schicken die denn diese Mahnungen? Wieviele Monate muss man sich das anhören? Ich denke ja auch mal, dass die erst wöchentlich kommen, dann irgendwann fast täglich, da hab ich jetzt schon kein bock drauf...

2.) Was passiert, wenn ich meine E-Mail Adresse einfach aufgebe? Glücklicherweise hab ich 2-Emailadressen. Eine davon benutz ich aktiv, die andere nur, falls ich mich irgendwo anmelde, z.B in irgendwelchen Foren von Browsergames, um da nicht ständig vollgespamt zu werden...
Glücklicherweise haben die mir die "Einladung" an meine inaktive Adresse geschickt. Wenn ich die also aufgeben würde, wäre es kein großer Verlust. Und an meine persönlichen Daten kommen die ja auch nicht, da, wie ja im Video gesagt, Firmen nicht so schnell an die kompletten IP-Infos kommen, schon garnicht wenn die aus´m Ausland kommen (in diesem Fall aus der Schweiz). Von web.de werden die wohl auch keine Infos bekommen denk ich mal^^

Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen. Da ich über alles informiert sein will, bevor es hier richtig zur Sache geht


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



21alex07 schrieb:


> 1.) Wie lange schicken die denn diese Mahnungen? Wieviele Monate muss man sich das anhören?


kann dir  niemand genau sagen, als  Anhaltspunkt 
http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/



21alex07 schrieb:


> 2.)  Was passiert, wenn ich meine E-Mail Adresse einfach aufgebe?


dann verschwinden die Mahnungen  im WWW-Nirwana


----------



## Stephan_OS (31 März 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Das Mahnverhalten scheint je nach Firma unterschiedlich zu sein. Habe jetzt in verschiedenen Threads gelesen, dass Leute fast ein Jahr Ruhe hatten, und jetzt auf einmal wieder Mahnungen von Anwälten kamen.
Es kann also eine ganze Weile dauern.

Aber so lange nichts mit der Post kommt, tut es ja zur Not auch ein Spamfilter 


Tante EDITh sagt: Der Captain war schneller


----------



## 21alex07 (31 März 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

ohman...

Dann ist es ja fast besser die e-mail zu löschen.

Ich schreib mal wieder, wenn was neues kommt.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Wenn die Mahnungen lediglich per e-Mail kommen, dann haben die offenbar Deine Hausadresse nicht.
Also sorge bitte dafür, dass das so bleibt. Wenn Du sie Ihnen nicht sagst, bekommen sie die auch nicht. :sun:
Und jetzt überleg mal, was die Dir können. Ohne Deine ladungsfähige Anschrift.

Also: das beste ist, Funkstille bewahren.
Und die Links lesen - siehe oben.


----------



## damnedgamer (11 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

1 mal hab ich mit meiner addresse bei so einer Seite angemeldet.(IQfight)
1. Schicken die dir per post einen brief
2. es truddeln mit der zeit immer mal mahnungen ein
3. nach knapp 1 1/2 jahren kommt von der seite noch eine brief mahnung (von einem anderen Rechtsanwalt)

zu 2.) Mahnungen in form von Emails sind ungültig
zu 3) Inzwischen sieht man immer öfter in der Zeitung das verfahren gegen diese ominösen Rechtsanwälte von sehr vielen seiten anlaufen

Und auf keinen fall irgendwann zahlen wenn man aufgefordert wird  das ist alles nicht legal von der seite des Geldforderers

Ganz einfach ignorieren(Das Fass ohne Boden rät dies) und cool bleiben:sun:


----------



## damnedgamer (11 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Achso, 
Es is illegal durch IP-Adressen deinen Wohnort und addresse raus zu finden (hat was von der Stasi XD) Allerhöchstens darf der staat der Firma deine Daten freigeben, wenn die firma den staat ansprechen würden, wüde die firma untersucht werden und wegen Betrugs aufgelöst und vor gericht geholt.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



damnedgamer schrieb:


> Achso,
> Es is illegal durch IP-Adressen deinen Wohnort und addresse raus zu finden


Sie können und dürfen es nicht
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## Held_OT (11 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hallo zusammen!

Hier noch ein unglücklich Hereingefallener. Also ich habe gerade per E-Mail eine Rechnung von der Bulltrade AG bekommen in der eine Adresse als Anschrift verwendet wurde wo ich seit mehreren Jahren schon nicht mehr wohne - Gott weiß woher die die jetzt bekommen haben...

Jetzt angenommen ich ignoriere das Ganze und irgendwann soll mir eine gerichtliche Mahnung zugestellt werden, gehe ich dann recht in der Annahme, das diese Mahnung einfach an das Gericht zurückgeht und solange keine wie auch immer geartete Gültigkeit erhält bis sie an meine aktuelle Anschrift geschickt wurde? 

Da es in den mehrfach zitierten youtube-Beiträgen hieß: "erst reagieren wenn gerichtliche Schreiben kommen - dann aber auch schnell reagieren und nicht ignorieren" - weiß ich nicht was passiert wenn die eine alte Anschrift haben...

Wirkt das dann wie ignorieren oder läuft die Zeit für eine Reaktion wirklich erst wenn ich da was schriftliches an meine aktuelle Adresse in Händen halte?

Das würde den Fall für mich glücklicherweise sehr schnell erledigen...

Hoffentlich kann mir dazu jemand was sagen...

Viele Grüße und schonmal vielen Dank im Voraus,

Held_OT


----------



## Antiscammer (11 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Wenn Du nicht mehr an Deiner alten Adresse zuhause bist, dann kann ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid dorthin nicht zugestellt werden.
Denn der kommt mit Postzustellungsurkunde.


----------



## starfire (12 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hallo an alle,

ich bin leider auch ein Opfer von RotlichtVZ geworden.

Ich habe auf einen Link in einer Email geklickt und auf der geöffneten Seite auf einen weiteren.

Und schon war ich Angemeldet bei RotlichtVZ...
Daten haben Sie ausser meiner Emailadresse keine von mir.

Leider habe ich nachdem ich die neue Email von RotlichtVZ bekommen habe gesehen das ich 88€ für die Anmeldung zahlen soll.

Dummerweise habe ich vor lauter Panik sofort eine Kündigung per Email hinterher geschickt. <--- Nachdem ich etwas gegoogelt habe, habe ich herausgefunden das dies das dümmste war was ich hätte tun können.

Nun habe ich auch eine Rechnung per Email bekommen, aber die Adresse ist nicht von mir.

Was soll ich nun machen?

Gruß und Danke schon einmal im Voraus für eure Antworten

PS: Ich glaube das war so ziemlich die dümmste Aktion die ich jemals gemacht habe :wall:


----------



## sascha (12 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



> Was soll ich nun machen?



Lies meine Signatur:


----------



## 21alex07 (13 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Ich hab gesagt, ich melde mich wenn es wieder was neues gibt, und jetzt gibt es wirklich was neues!

Ich hatte schon gehofft, es wird keine Rechnung geben, da sich ein Freund auch angemeldet hat (weil er dachte ich hätte die Einladung geschickt, da ich ja auch Alex heiße ), hat bisher nicht bekommen soweit ich weiß.
Bei mir ist es heute so weit. Bzw. vorgestern, aber ich hab erst heute nachgeguckt.

Folgendes steht in der Mail:


> =========================================================
> Kunden-Nr.: .....
> Rechnung Nr.: .....
> 
> ...


---> Dazu mehrere Sachen. 
1.) Woher kennen die meinen Nachnamen? Er steht zwar in der E-Mail Adresse, aber ich dachte die Schreiben wären automatisch? Und ein PC kann doch wohl nicht erkennen, ob das ein Name ist oder nicht? Oder doch?
2.) Die kommen aus der Schweiz, haben aber ein Konto in Deutschland, so wie es aussieht... Hat das irgendwelche Auswirkungen? Bezüglich der IP-Adresse? Ich hab das ja durchgelesen, dass Firmen normalerweise nicht an die Daten kommen, schongarnicht ausländische, aber wenn die ein Konto in Deutschland haben?!
3.) Die Rechnung wurde zusätzlich als PDF-Datei geschickt, ich habs aber nicht geöffnet. Aber hat das noch irgendwas zu bedeuten? Dass es dadurch irgendwie doch seriös ist rechtlich gesehen oder so?
4.) Da steht die öffnen keine Mails. Wenn ich also einen Widerspruch schreibe, werden die den wohl nciht öffnen, aber das ist dann deren Problem, so wie ich das verstanden hab, oder?
5.) Bei der Nachricht, handelt es sich um eine "vertrauliche Nachricht", die ich hier eigentlich garnicht reinstellen dürfte... Könnten die mir insofern was anhängen? vll wenn die bei google nach Beschwerde suchen (was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, aber ich will auf Nummer sicher gehen) und dann diesen Beitrag finden (was auch noch unwahrscheinlich ist)? Also falls die sich bei euch melden, haltet bitte meine Daten geheim   ich lösch zur Sicherheit ma die Kundennummer, etc. (also immer wenn da nur ein paar Punkte stehen, hab ich das gelöscht um auf keinen Fall identifiziert werden zu können  --> jaja, lacht ruhig, aber ich will kein Risiko eingehen^^ )
6.) Was soll ich jetzt in diesem Widerruf genau schreiben? Ich hab an folgendes gedacht:
*entweder:* "Ihr [.......] seht von mir keinen Cent! Ich hab keinen Vertrag ausgefüllt, wo ich mich mit der Bezahlung für die Nutzung einverstanden erklärt hab und wurde erst nach der Anmeldung darüber informiert, [.......]!!"
*oder:* "Aufgrund der Tatsache, erst nach der Anmeldung von dem Sachverhalt 88€ für die Nutzung von RotlichtVz zu bezahlen, weigere ich mich ihnen das Geld zu überweisen. Ich habe keinen Vertrag bestätigen müssen, ich wurde ohne Erlaubnis angemeldet. Es lagen keine Informationen vor, nach benutzen des Links direkt angemeldet zu sein, geschweige denn dafür zu bezahlen. Wäre dies der Fall gewesen, hätte ich es vermieden den Link zu benutzen."
*oder:* "Mit einer weiteren Mail von ihnen erklären sie sich offiziell dazu bereit, mir mit jeder Mail jeweils 250€ überweisen zu müssen,  auf fogendes Konto ....." 
*oder:* "Ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst, wurde nicht darüber informiert automatisch angemeldet zu werden, geschweige denn Geld zu bezahlen. Erst nach der Anmeldung war dies zu erkennen. Bei weiteren Mails hören sie von meinem Anwalt und ein Verfahren gegen sie wird in kürze eingeleitet."
*oder:* "Kommt doch, ihr werdet euch noch wundern!"

_Diverse Daten editiert und Teile aus rechtlichen Gründen gelöscht. URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## katzenjens (13 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Du wolltest doch Deine EMail-Addi löschen, oder ?! :wall:

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## 21alex07 (13 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

*1.) GANZ WICHTIG!!!! ICH HAB VERGESSEN EIN PAAR LINKS IN MEINEM BEITRAG ZU LÖSCHEN!!!! IN KEINEM FALL DRAUF GEHEN!!!!*
2.) Wollte ich, wenn´s mir zu bund wird, aber jetzt erstmal abwarten was passiert! Wenn´s mir zu weit geht, lösch ich die Adresse.
3.) Das ist jetzt aber auch keine Antwort auf meine Fragen


----------



## 21alex07 (13 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



21alex07 schrieb:


> _Diverse Daten editiert und Teile aus rechtlichen Gründen gelöscht. URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_



Was genau ist jetzt noch sichtbar für andere, was wurde gelöscht, etc.???
Ich kann nämlich noch alles sehen....Allerdings nur als Zitat..

_Es wurde alles inaktiv gesetzt, so wird niemand zum schnellen Klick verführt. Dass diese Seite nicht unbedingt eine "Empfehlung der Woche" ist, wird ohnehin aus dem Zusammenhang klar. MOD/BR_


----------



## 21alex07 (13 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Und nochwas!
Da die Jungs so freundlich waren, mir ihre Adresse zu geben, hab ich direkt mal nachgeguckt wie´s bei denen aussieht (--> google maps  ).
Und da fällt direkt auf: Die angegebene Adresse gibt es nicht.
Angegeben ist die Enigmattstraße. Die gibts aber nicht. Stattdessen nur die Engimattstraße.

Also da werd ich auf jeden Fall kein Geld für abdrücken. Trotzdem wär ich dankbar, wenn meine Fragen beantwortet würden


----------



## 21alex07 (13 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Ok, offensichtlich weiß hier keiner Rat, oder....ja... wie auch immer.
Ich habe jetzt einen Widerruf geschrieben, jedoch anders als geplant. Ich hab ihn kopiert und werde ihn hier posten um anderen Usern zu helfen, die verunsichert sind und nicht wissen, was sie schreiben sollen, ob sie zahlen sollen oder nicht. 
Es gibt viele theoretische Informationen, aber jedoch nur wenige konkrete. Das will ich hiermit ändern. Meine nächste Meldung wird folgen, sobald ich eine Antwort vom besagten Unternehmen erhalte.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ihre Zahlungsaufforderung vom ........

Ich nehme Bezug auf Ihre Zahlungsaufforderung vom ........ und teile mit, dass ich den geforderten Betrag nicht begleichen werde, da dieser unberechtigt ist.
Der von Ihnen geforderte Betrag wird von mir schon deswegen nicht bezahlt, weil es insoweit an einem wirksamen Vertragsschluss fehlt. Die Gegenleistung, nämlich das zu zahlende Entgelt, taucht nur im Kleingedruckten auf, war also nicht sofort ersichtlich, so dass ich, wie wohl jeder durchschnittliche User davon ausgehen musste, dass es sich nicht um ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot handelt. 
Eine entsprechende Klausel ist nach einer Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts München vom 16.01.2007 (Az: 161 C 23695/06) als überraschend anzusehen. Es fehlt somit bereits an zwei übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen und damit an einem wirksamen Vertrag.
Darüber hinaus wäre ein Vertrag auch wegen Sittenwidrigkeit nichtig, weil die von Ihnen angebotene Leistung offensichtlich in einem krassen Missverhältnis zu dem verlangten Entgelt steht.
Hilfsweise und rein vorsorglich erkläre ich hiermit auch eine Anfechtung wegen Irrtums und arglistiger Täuschung. Ihr Angebot ist von vornherein darauf ausgelegt, den User über die Kostenpflichtigkeit zu täuschen.
Letztlich mache ich hiermit hilfsweise von meinem Widerrufsrecht als Verbraucher Gebrauch.
Ihre Widerrufsbelehrung genügt meines Erachtens nicht den gesetzlichen Anforderungen, weswegen ein Widerruf auch nach Ablauf von zwei Wochen noch möglich ist.
Ich bitte um kurze Bestätigung, dass Sie dieses Schreiben erhalten haben.


PS: Es kommt noch lange kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande, nur weil man auf einen Link klickt. Aktivierungslinks sind heutzutage üblich um die Emailadresse zu bestätigen, aber kein Mittel um Verträge abzuschließen. Das wäre ja so, wie wenn man von einem Autohändler aufgefordert wird jetzt Geld zu bezahlen, da man ja mit dem Betreten des Autohauses bestätigt hat, dass man ein Auto kaufen will.
Ich bin im weiteren auch über die Vorgehensweisen von Firmen wie ihrer informiert und kenne auch die Einschüchterungsversuche. Bei mir werden diese nicht wirken! Versuchen sie es also garnicht erst. Ich bin über meine Rechtslage aufgeklärt und mir folglich, wie auch oben zu lesen, keiner Schuld bewusst und werde nicht zahlen.
Zudem ist mir bekannt, dass gegen ihre Firma bereits ermittelt wird, was ein weiterer Grund für mich ist, ihnen kein Geld zu überweisen!


----------



## wahlhesse (13 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Wieso weiss keiner einen Rat?!
Alle Fragen werden in den Infolinks erläutert. Die Videos sollten auch den unbedarftesten Reingefallenen beruhigen. 

Hier lesen
Hier hören

Persönliche Beratung darf es leider hier nicht geben, das verbietet das Rechtsberatungsgesetz. Wir können nur immer wieder drauf hinweisen, dass sich Brief- oder Mailfreundschaften mit Nutzlosanbietern seltenst auszahlen. Stattdessen kann man, wenn man will, gerne die Hilfe einer Verbraucherzentrale in Anspruch nehmen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Xelodron (15 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hallo ihr

hab am 13. auch son miesen Wisch von denen bekommen....will jetz der Mail widersprechen...nur weiss ich nicht wie man das schreibt hat jemand ne Vorlage die man nehmen kann für sowas?


----------



## wahlhesse (15 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Warum willst Du der Mail widersprechen?!?!
Lies den Beitrag über Deinen und klicke auch die bereitgestellten Links.
Dann verstehst Du zum einen wie die Masche funktioniert und zum anderen wieso es nicht wirklich ratsam ist, weitere Kontakte mit denen zu pflegen.
Neudeutsch nennt es sich "Inkasso-Stalking" oder auch "Inkasso-Spam". Und was man mit Spam zu machen pflegt, sollte klar sein.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Woody (15 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Also falls es jemand interessiert wer der Betreiber dieser [ edit] seite ist hier die Daten.

Kommt anscheinend aus Bukarest der  [ edit]


----------



## Alte_Felge (15 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hallo Leute, 
habe das selbe Problem.
Ich bin Student und habe nach einem Partyabend die Seite in meinem Postfach gesehen und einfach auf den Link geklickt und auf der Seite rumgeklickt. War das dumm von mir :wall:!!! Ich habe da nirgendwo Zahlungshinweise, Preis etc gefunden. Wenn man die seite über google sucht, also ohne personalisierten Link, und draufklickt, ist die Seite nicht aufrufbar. 
Nach der Zahlungsaufforderung habe ich erstmal Widerspruch eingelegt. Hier mein Text:



> Serviceleistung - Sittenwidrigkeit
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ich beziehe mich auf Ihr Schreiben vom ---------, in dem Sie einen Betrag von 88 Euro für eine Serviceleistung verlangen.
> Ich bin jedoch nicht bereit, Ihre Forderung zu begleichen. Nach meiner Überzeugung habe ich keinen gültigen Vertrag mit Ihnen geschlossen. Ihr Angebot zielt zudem auf eine Leistung ab, die in der behaupteten Form überhaupt nicht erbracht werden kann. Damit nutzen Sie die geschäftliche Unerfahrenheit Ihrer potentiellen Kunden aus. Ein solche Vereinbarung ist daher gemäß § 138 BGB sittenwidrig und damit der von Ihnen behauptete Vertrag nichtig.
> ...


Gefunden auf einer Verbraucherschutzhomepage (leider vergessen welche).
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden..
Grüße, Die Alte Felge


----------



## wahlhesse (16 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

*Glaskugelmodus*
Natürlich wird der Widerruf nicht angenommen. :abgelehnt:
Natürlich werden die Anbieter "interessante" Gründe vorschieben. :grins:
Und wie immer wird mit allen möglichen gedroht. :bash:
Und immer noch warten alle auf den angedrohten Mahnbescheid, Strafanzeige, Schufaeintrag o.ä. :scherzkeks:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## 21alex07 (16 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



> Wieso weiss keiner einen Rat?!
> Alle Fragen werden in den Infolinks erläutert.


 Wie oft ich das jetzt schon gehört hab!!! WENN alles Fragen beantwortet WÄREN, würde ich sowas nicht schreiben!
Ich hab mir alles durchgelesen und angehört, schon vor deinem Tipp und ich hab nochmal solche Informationen gelesen, auf einer anderen Seite und da muss ich sagen, mit verlaub, dass es da sogar noch besser beschrieben war. Also würde ich keine Fragen stellen die schon beantwortet sind!!

Folgende Fragen hab ich gestellt (ein paar Antworten vorher, hier mal etwas verkürzt, kannst du dir ja durchlesen, wie sie eigtl in voller Länge waren):
1.) Woher kennen die meinen Nachnamen? Er steht zwar in der E-Mail Adresse, aber ich dachte die Schreiben wären automatisch? *----> Dazu findest du hier keine Antwort!!*
2.) Die kommen aus der Schweiz, haben aber ein Konto in Deutschland, so wie es aussieht... Hat das irgendwelche Auswirkungen*-----> Das steht so auch nirgendwo! Und deshalb war ich mir nicht sicher!*
3.) Die Rechnung wurde zusätzlich als PDF-Datei geschickt, ich habs aber nicht geöffnet. [...] Dass es dadurch irgendwie doch seriös ist rechtlich gesehen oder so? *---> Antwort?*
4.) Da steht die öffnen keine Mails. Wenn ich also einen Widerspruch schreibe, werden die den wohl nciht öffnen, aber das ist dann deren Problem, so wie ich das verstanden hab, oder?* ---> ok die hätte ich mir sparen können^^*
5.) Bei der Nachricht, handelt es sich um eine "vertrauliche Nachricht", die ich hier eigentlich garnicht reinstellen dürfte... Könnten die mir insofern was anhängen? *---> wurde schon editiert der Beitrag und die Nachricht wurde rausgenommen!*
6.) Was soll ich jetzt in diesem Widerruf genau schreiben? *---> gibts hier Beispiele? NICHT EINS!!! Deswegen war ich woanders suchen und bin woanders fündig geworden! Aber damit es sowas auch hier gibt, hab ich meinen reingestellt in diesem Thread, um anderen zu helfen!*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wall: also kommt mir nicht immer mit so Sätzen wie: Steht doch alles hier! Und wenn man mal was vergisst und hier fragt, weil man sicher ist es steht da nicht, dann kann doch wohl ma einer hier nen Satz zu schreiben! Anstatt immer zu sagen: Lies hier, lies da blabla! Wenn ihr kein bock habt auf so Fragen, bzw auf sowas zu antworten, dann guckt ma auf euren Bildschirm oben ist so´ne Leiste mit nem geöffneten Fenster. Das ist recht so´n Kreuz dran. Wenn ihr da drauf klickt ist das Fenster zu! UUHHH! Und ihr müsst nichts mehr beantworten!
Man ey! Sowas regt mich so auf!:wall: Als wär ich blöd! Nur hab ich keine Zeit dazu, mir von morgens bis Abends nochmal alles durchzulesen! Und wenn ich irgendwas überlesen hab, aber der Überzeugung bin, dass meine Frage da nicht beantwortet wurde, dann stell ich die hier! Und wer die nicht beantworten will, brauch garnichts schreiben! Wie wärs?!




> Hallo ihr
> 
> hab am 13. auch son miesen Wisch von denen bekommen....will jetz der Mail widersprechen...nur weiss ich nicht wie man das schreibt hat jemand ne Vorlage die man nehmen kann für sowas?


--> wie wär´s wenn du dir mal alle Antworten vorher durchließt? Wenn du dir schon so Sorgen machst, kannst du dir wenigstens diese wenigen Seiten dazu hier durchlesen. Überfliegen hätte ja schon gereicht:--> 





> Ich hab ihn kopiert und werde ihn hier posten um anderen Usern zu helfen, die verunsichert sind und nicht wissen, was sie schreiben sollen, ob sie zahlen sollen oder nicht.






> Warum willst Du der Mail widersprechen?!?!


--> Weil genau das in dem Text steht, den du hier empfiehlst!!! Dazu sag ich nur:
_hier lesen: _http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/
_hier hören:_ http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## wahlhesse (16 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hallo,

auf einem Tablett servieren können wir Dir alle Antworten nicht, das alleine verbietet schon das Rechtsberatungsgesetz. Deswegen können wir die Leute nur mit der Nase drauf stossen.

In den Links steht alles drin, was man wissen muss. Vor allem wie und ob man überhaupt reagieren soll und was passiert wenn man nicht reagiert. Alles andere erübrigt sich dann bereits.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Wembley (16 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

@21alex07

Zuerst einmal: Geh ein wenig runter vom Gas.


> Nur hab ich keine Zeit dazu, mir von morgens bis Abends nochmal alles durchzulesen!


Ja, aber wir sollen uns schon die Zeit nehmen, deine chaotisch strukturierten Postings durchzulesen und auch noch zu beantworten? Keiner muss hier antworten. Klar? Ich habe dein Posting gelesen, aber eben aus obigem Grund drauf verzichtet. Kleiner Tipp: Weniger ist oft mehr.

Zu den Fragen:
*Woher die Daten?* Wie es bei denen ist, kann keiner ganz genau sagen. Aber Kunst ist es, allgemein gesehen, keine. Was es bei solchen Anbietern schon gegeben hat: Man kauft (oder hat schon) einen Datensatz (mit Namen, Mailadresse und so), schickt dann eine "personifizierte" Mail. User klickt drauf, vielleicht noch ein zweites Mal auf der Seite und schon ist es passiert.
*
Konto in Deutschland und die Auswirkungen:* An welche denkst du? Jedenfalls gibt es nichts, wovor du dich da fürchten musst.

*Rechnung per PDF-Datei senden: *Sagt nichts über die Seriösität einer Firma aus. Gar nix.

*Vertrauliche Mail:* Stimmte das, was drin stand? Deiner Schilderung nach nicht. Warum sollst du also was befürchten, wenn die dich mit irgendwas locken, was offensichtlich nicht der Wahrheit entspricht?

Musterbrief hast du wohl schon. Oder?

Und aus.


----------



## 21alex07 (16 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



> Ja, aber wir sollen uns schon die Zeit nehmen, deine chaotisch strukturierten Postings durchzulesen und auch noch zu beantworten? Keiner muss hier antworten. Klar? Ich habe dein Posting gelesen, aber eben aus obigem Grund drauf verzichtet. Kleiner Tipp: Weniger ist oft mehr.



Hier muss sich keiner die Zeit nehmen. Wen das alles nicht interessiert, der muss hier meine Nachrichten weder lesen, noch beantworten. Ganz einfach! Ich hab keinen zur Antwort gezwungen und wenn ich schreibe: "Ok, offensichtlich weiß hier keiner Rat, oder....ja... wie auch immer." dann ist das kein persönlicher Angriff und da ich in genau dem post auch schreibe, dass ich meinen Widerruf schon geschrieben hab, sind für mich damit meine Fragen eh geklärt! Dann muss mich keiner mehr auf irgendwas hinweisen und mich wie so´n Trottel darstellen.

Klar, weniger ist oft mehr. Aber wenn man Angst hat und nervös ist, kommte es schonmal dazu, dass man mehr schreibt. Nachdem ich mich hier informiert hatte, war ich beruhigt und da ein Freund von mir nach Wochen noch keine Rechnung bekam, hab ich auch schon nicht mehr mit meiner gerechnet. Aber als die Rechnung plötzlich doch kam, war ich doch wieder etwas panisch! Sry.
Aber dann muss doch nicht auch noch einer kommen und mir so´n Satz reindrücken, der mich weder beruhigt, noch in irgendeinerweise weiterbringt. Wenigstens der Ton hätte ja freundlich sein können


----------



## katzenjens (16 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hallo Alex, oder wie Du heisst.

Ich weiss nicht welche Laus Dir über die Leber gelaufen ist. Aber einiges mag ich doch mal klarstellen. Zum einen dürfen wir nicht auf jede Frage genau im Einzelfall antworten, dann haben wir ratzfatz ne Abmahnung am Halse.

Zweitens machen wir die Arbeit hier aus freien Stücken, wir bekommen kein Geld oder sonstiges dafür. Daher kommt Anspruchsdenken nicht wirklich gut an.

Was interessieren Dich die Fragen, welche noch nicht beantwortet sind? Solange die wichtigsten Fragen, nämlich die, was passiert, wenn man die Schreiben der Nutzlosanbieter ignoriert, beantwortet werden, sind andere Fragen überflüssig, oder?!

Allein die Auskunft, dass ein Anbieter zweifelsfrei festzustellen hat, dass ein Vertrag zustandegekommen ist, reicht doch bereits aus. Eine IP-Adresse, EMail-Adresse und Name reicht dabei keinesfalls aus. Zudem ein Mahnbescheid nie von einem Inkassobüro oder Anwalt ausgestellt werden kann, sondern von dem Anbieter persönlich... und nicht von einem Briefkasten in der Wüste.

Ich war so dämlich, die lustigen Videos einzuspielen und mir dafür um die 50 Mails mit Fragen täglich aufzuhalsen. Dort fragt man mich nach meiner Telefonnummer für Rückfragen, oder noch besser, bittet direkt um Rückruf, teilweise FORDERT man es sogar. Gehts noch? :wall:

Zu Deinen Fragen:
1. Adressdatenbanken zweifelhafter Herkunft: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/blog.php?b=24

2. Wen interessierts, wo die ihr Konto haben? Die Kontoverbindungen wechseln eh wöchentlich...

3. Ich bekomme auch Rechnungen per PDF, seriöse natürlich. Also auch uninteressant

4. Deren Problem wenn die keine Mail annehmen.

5. ... was anhängen können?!

6. Wenn hier nahegelegt wird, das ein Widerspruch nix bringt, warum soll man hier ein Formular bereithalten. Im Zweifelsfall reicht: "Hiermit widerspreche ich dem angeblichen Vertrag ...." Unterschreiben und gut isses.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Alte_Felge (17 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hallo Leute und speziell hallo Alex:

Wir haben beide einen Widerruf an die Firma da geschickt. Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, müssen wir vorerst nichts tun außer aufmerksam die Post/Email zu lesen. Alle Drohungen/Inkassokram etc. heißt nichts, ich werde nicht antworten. Erst wenn ich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalte, werde ich wie hier beschrieben, in Aktion treten. Bis dahin: Ruhe bewahren, nicht einschüchtern lassen. Bei mir haben die [ edit]  sogar die richtige Adresse herausgefunden. Wer weiß woher. 
Wenn du immer noch keine Ruhe findest, ruf doch eine Anwaltshotline an (Achtung kostenpflichtig!!)
So und jetzt werd ich mich um wichtigeres kümmern als diesen Kram hier.

Grüße, 
Die Alte Felge


----------



## Captain Picard (17 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



Alte_Felge schrieb:


> So und jetzt werd ich mich um wichtigeres kümmern als diesen Kram hier.


:dafuer:   :thumb:


----------



## 21alex07 (17 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hallo Jens, oder wie Du heißt
Zu deinem Post:


> Daher kommt Anspruchsdenken nicht wirklich gut an.


Dann ist ja gut, dass ich das nicht hatte. Ich hab gefragt -> keine Antwort-> ich hatte mich damit abgefunden und schreib "wenn hier keiner Rat weiß blabla"-> daraufhin werd ich hier angeschrieben wie irgendso´n Depp und das passt mir garnicht und das sag ich auch ganz offen. Und nochmal zum Anspruchsdenken:


> Hier muss sich keiner die Zeit nehmen. Wen das alles nicht interessiert, der muss hier meine Nachrichten weder lesen, noch beantworten.


..


> sind andere Fragen überflüssig, oder?!


 eigentlich schon. Aber ich hab sie einfach aus Interesse gestellt.
.
.


> Ich war so dämlich, die lustigen Videos einzuspielen und mir dafür um die 50 Mails mit Fragen täglich aufzuhalsen. Dort fragt man mich nach meiner Telefonnummer für Rückfragen, oder noch besser, bittet direkt um Rückruf, teilweise FORDERT man es sogar. Gehts noch?


 --> Wie wär´s wenne die Videos dann einfach wieder rausnimmst? Dann hasse damit keine Probleme mehr, mit der Zeit. Ganz einfach!



> Wenn hier nahegelegt wird, das ein Widerspruch nix bringt, warum soll man hier ein Formular bereithalten.


 Lest ihr eure eigenen Texte nicht? -> "Aber genau deshalb können wir (und auch andere) Ihnen  keine wirklich endgültige Antwort geben" ->  das heißt bei dir man soll es nicht machen? nadann ist ja gut, dass wir uns so gut verstehen...
--------------------------------------


> Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe


ja hast du 


> Wenn du immer noch keine Ruhe findest


 ich bin mittlerweile sowas von ruhig  Nachdem ich mir alles zu dem Thema durchgelesen hab. (und angehört und nochmal hier immer wieder durchgekaut in mittlerweile stetigen Streitgesprächen).

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es für euch nervig ist, immer die gleichen Fragen zu hören. Aber wenn hier einer neu ist kommt man doch im Leben nicht drauf, dass hier so´n Megatext zu stehen könnte. Zumindest wenn man noch aufgeregt ist und einfach schnell ne Antwort will.
Aber damit ihr euch nicht mehr so aufregt, stell ich hier einfach alles rein, alle Fragen, die meisten ja auch beantwortet, meinen Widerruf und die womöglich noch kommenden Mahnungen etc.
Dann ist für jeden jede Frage geklärt und euch bleibt Arbeit erspart!
So!
Schönen Tag noch...bei dem Wetter


----------



## red_ven (18 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



21alex07 schrieb:


> Hallo Jens... Wie wär´s wenne die Videos dann einfach wieder rausnimmst? Dann hasse damit keine Probleme mehr, mit der Zeit. Ganz einfach!



so ein bull****... super arbeit vom jens und bloß nicht aufhören!!!! RESPEKT, sich den zwangsläufigen ärger aufzuhalsen...top sache
und ein bisschen eigenrecherche beantwortet einem alle fragen, die wichtig sind, ohne groß rumfronten zu müssen. das bei denen viel nicht richtig läuft ist wohl klar...
bin auch "RVZ-opfer"...wollte es anfangs sportlich nehmen, zahlen und fragen, ob ich da mitmachen darf :scherzkeks: 
mach mir grad aber keine gedanken, da die (bis jetzt zumindest) auch nicht meinen namen und addresse haben und mich mit "sehr geehrter herr digg arsch" anschreiben :-p


----------



## slrumpel82 (18 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

HILFEEEEEE :-?:-?:-?:-?:-?

Ich bin auch auf die Masche dieser {edit]  hereingefallen oder eher reingelegt worden.
Ich hoffe, daß ihr mir schnellstmöglich weiter helfen könntet.

Folgende Mail habe ich bekommen, als ich Widerspruch auf die Rechnung eingelegt habe:



> Ihr Widerrufsrecht ist erloschen. Sie können bzw. konnten den Vertrag nicht mehr widerrufen.
> 
> Sie wurden bei Vertragsschluß in rechtskonformer Weise in Textform über Ihr Widerrufsrecht belehrt. Der Textform (§ 126b BGB) entspricht eine E-Mail. Die Belehrung über das Widerrufsrecht wurde Ihnen per E-Mail übersandt.
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Meine kurze Antwort:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> da ich von "Alex" (für mich unbekannte Person) einen Link zugeschickt bekommen habe, wodurch ich automatisch bei Ihnen angemeldet worden bin, sehe ich es nicht ein, für einen Dienst, der nicht von mir gewollt ist, zu zahlen.
> Ich habe in sämtlichen Foren Beiträge über die Verfahrensweisen solcher "Tricks" gefunden und werde mich diesbezüglich bei einem rechtlichen Beistand erkundigen.
> ...



-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## red_ven (19 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

nichts, außer deine addresse für dich behalten...
die bald folgenden mahnungen und drohungen jeglicher art von seiten RVZ, irgendwelcher Anwälte oder Inkassofirmen ignorieren. reagieren musst du erst wieder, wenn was (wirklich) offizielles mit der post kommt.


----------



## slrumpel82 (19 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

:unzufrieden:
haben die leider (indirekt) schon irgendwoher!

Zwar nicht 100 %ig.

Statt Hausnummer 48 haben die 48 0


----------



## red_ven (19 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

auch wurscht, nur dass es sein kann, dasse dich dann halt per post nerven und du kein spamfilter hast... aber antworten musst du erst falls etwas gerichtliches eintreffen sollte.

ansonsten kann man nur auf die signatur vom jens verweisen...
lesen
anschauen
"weiterbilden"


----------



## slrumpel82 (20 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Okay, werd ich mir gleich mal durchlesen!

Die haben mir wieder ne Mail geschickt!



> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> es ist ein wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen.
> 
> Dass auch über das Internet Verträge zustande kommen können, dürfte allgemein bekannt sein und ist in der Rechtsprechung anerkannt (vgl. Urt. des BGH v.
> ...


----------



## red_ven (20 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

...hab ich auch bekommen :machkaputt: macht aber nichts, cool bleiben, abwarten und dich nicht einschüchtern lassen


----------



## slrumpel82 (20 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Okay!

TAUSEND DANK für die Hilfe! Echt!


----------



## 21alex07 (20 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Es ist aber kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen. Weil du nichts wissentlich bestätigt hast.
Und das mit der Frist stimmt auch nicht. Lies dir die oben genannten Links durch, da steht genau das drin


----------



## 21alex07 (20 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Ich weiß nicht ob es irgendeinen außer mir interessiert, ob die Programme haben, die einfach nach Stichwörtern suchen, und dann die entsprechende Mail zurückschicken, oder ob da irgendwer die Mails ließt und die entsprechenden Mahnungen zurück schickt. Die meisten interessieren sich hier ja eh nicht für sowas, nur das Wichtigste in "hier lesen, hier hören" interessiert. Aber falls es doch so Neugierige gibt, wie mich, teste ich das jetzt und antworte denen. Mal gucken was passiert. Mehr als weitere Mahnungen, kann mir nicht passieren. Und die kämen sowieso.
Ich habe eine Mahnung von RotlichtVz erhalten, identisch mit der von slrumpel82. Darauf habe ich geantwortet:

_RVZ: "es ist ein wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen."
---> FALSCH. Dafür hätte ich bewusst den Vertrag bestätigen müssen. In ihrer Einladungsmail stand nur, dass ich die Einladung annehme, wenn ich den Link benutze, nicht aber, dass dies auch kostenpflichtig ist. Auch von einem Vertrag ist dort nichts erwähnt und schon garnicht, dass dies kostenpflichtig ist. Ich konnte also nicht ahnen, dass ich einen Vertrag eingehe beim Bestätigen den Links.

RVZ: "Dass auch über das Internet Verträge zustande kommen können, dürfte allgemein bekannt sein"
----> Richtig. Aber nur mit meiner Einwilligung, bzw. mit der Einwilligung des Vertragspartners. Und die habe ich nicht gegeben, ich wurde einfach angemeldet ohne aufgeklärt zu werden, dass es kostenpflichtig ist. Auch von dem Vertrag wurde nichts ewähnt. Insofern ist kein gültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen.

RVZ: "Das RotlichtVerzeichnis wird nicht kostenlos bereitgestellt. Dies ergibt sich bereits aus der Webseite (www...net)"
-----> Richtig. Die sieht man aber erst, wenn man angemeldet wurde, undzwar ohne eigene Erlaubnis. Die Belehrung erfolgt also zu spät und ist somit nicht gültig.

RVZ: "Die Preisvereinbarung, die AGB sowie die Kundeninformationen haben Sie durch Ihre Anmeldung akzeptiert."
---> Dass ich das damit akzeptiere, hätten sie deutlich schreiben müssen, bzw. überhaupt, denn es war nirgends zu erkennen. Insofern ist dies alles ungültig.

RVZ: "Andernfalls müßten wir im Zweifel ein Inkassobüro bzw. Rechtsanwälte einschalten, was die Forderung durch weitere Beitreibungsmaßnahmen ggf. erhöhen würde."
---> Auf soetwas war ich vorbereitet. Das habe ich in meinem Widerruf sogar angekündigt und sie glauben tatsächlich diese Drohung würde mir Angst machen? Hier ein Auszug aus meinem Widerruf:
"Ich bin im Weiteren auch über die Vorgehensweisen von Firmen, wie ihrer informiert und kenne auch die Einschüchterungsversuche. Bei mir werden diese nicht wirken! Versuchen sie es also garnicht erst. Ich bin über meine Rechtslage aufgeklärt und mir folglich, wie auch oben zu lesen, keiner Schuld bewusst und werde daher nicht zahlen. Zudem ist mir bekannt, dass gegen ihre Firma bereits ermittelt wird, was ein weiterer Grund für mich ist, ihnen kein Geld zu überweisen!"

Ich denke, damit sind alle Fragen und Unklarheiten geklärt. Ich werde nicht zahlen, da ihr Versuch, mir einen Vertrag und damit verbundene Kosten anzuhängen, nicht gültig ist, aufgrund mangelnder, bzw. fehlender Hinweise auf einen Vertrag, AGB und Kosten._

Wenn es jetzt jemanden gibt, der die Mails ließt, müsste demnächst eine Mail kommen, die einigermaßen auf meine Antwort eingeht, denn ich glaube nicht, dass die speziell für meinen Fall eine generierte Mail haben. Die meisten schicken vermutlich nur einen Widerruf, auf den RVZ immer die gleichen Mails schicken kann. 
Beschwert euch nicht wieder über meine Nachricht! Ich will eben so viel wie möglich über die wissen! Und falls es Gleichgesinnte gibt, können die das hier lesen und wissen dann bescheid!
Falls sich einer wundert, warum weder Begrüßung noch Abschied vorkommen: das ist extra, solche Leute Grüße ich nicht


----------



## Wembley (20 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Wir haben hier schon eine mehr als zweijährige Erfahrung mit solchen Anbietern. Automatisch generierte Antworten sind der Standard. Ausnahmen davon gibt es selten.

Ein Beispiel für absurden Mailverkehr haben wir auch hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796

Viel anders wird es bei dir auch nicht sein.


----------



## red_ven (21 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

@alex: hast schon recht, nur leider wird die das nicht interessieren: solange man nicht zahlt steht man weiter auf der liste und kriegt hin und wieder eine der 10 vorgefertigten mails... wenn man davon ausgehen könnte, dass sich jmd. bemüht die mails zu lesen, wäre ich natürlich dabei täglich 20 dinger los zu schicken, um die zu nerven... aber so isses die mühe nicht wert, sich gedanken wegen sonem bullshit zu machen...imo


----------



## Alte_Felge (25 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

So Hallo nochmal an euch alle,

ich habe jetzt auch eine Antwort bekommen:


> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> bei Verweigerung der fristgerechten Zahlung sehen wir uns leider gezwungen, Ihren Fall an ein Inkassobüro/Rechtsanwälte abzugeben. Dort werden dann weitere - ggf. kostenpflichtige - Maßnahmen zum Forderungseinzug eingeleitet.
> 
> ...


Ich habe mich schon gewundert, wann die sich melden.
Alex: Schöne Ausführungen, die du da gemacht hast. 

Grüße


----------



## KatzenHai (25 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



Alte_Felge schrieb:


> Dort werden dann weitere - ggf. kostenpflichtige - Maßnahmen zum Forderungseinzug eingeleitet.


Ist doch schön, wenn man den Nutzlosanbietern Kosten berechnet, oder? :sun::sun:


----------



## Angelwith-Heart (28 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auch Probleme mit RotlichVZ.
Bin auch auf den Link genagen etc. nahm alles seinen lauf. Hab direkt an dem Tag eine mail an den Support geschickt. Drei Wochen später kam die Rechnung. Die hatten meine komplette Adresse - woher auch immer... ich hab denen dann noch mal eine mail geschickt :



> _Sehr geehrte Damen und Herrn,
> bezug nehmend auf meine Email an Sie vomm 07.04.2008 , auf die ich bis heute keine Antwort erhalten habe, bitte ich Sie letzmalig meine Email-Adresse und alle Daten die Sie von mir haben umgehend zu löschen.
> Geben Sie mir bitte umgehend bescheid, das Sie den Account gelöscht haben.
> Ich will Ihre Seite nicht nutzen und habe das noch nie vorgehabt!
> ...



Seitdem hab ich von denen nix mehr gehört - das war am 24.04. Ich weiß nicht ob ich richtig reagiert habe - nur bezahlen werd ich nix.

Liebe Grüße
Angelwith-Heart


----------



## Angelwith-Heart (28 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Das ganze ist übrigens vom 07.04. - ich hab keinen datailierten Widerspruch geschriebe - einfach nur gebeten meine Daten zu löschen. Sollte ich einen Widerspruch jetzt noch schreiben?


----------



## KatzenHai (28 April 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



Angelwith-Heart schrieb:


> Das ganze ist übrigens vom 07.04. - ich hab keinen datailierten Widerspruch geschriebe - einfach nur gebeten meine Daten zu löschen. Sollte ich einen Widerspruch jetzt noch schreiben?


Nimm dir fünfzehn Minuten Zeit und lies diesen (!)Thread von Seite 1 an. Bereits im 2. Posting findest du alle relevanten Antworten.

Danach rufe deinen bekannten Anwalt an und sage ihm, es habe sich wohl erledigt. Wenn er dann wissen will warum, lass ihn dieses hier auch lesen.

:sun:


----------



## 21alex07 (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

@ Angelwith-Heart: Ich versteh es echt nicht. Also wenn man nicht drauf kommt, aus Panik oder so, die Boardsuche zu benutzen und da alles dazu durchzulesen, ok, das kann ich verstehen. Aber wenn man dann hier einen Thread dazu findet, wo wirklich alles drin steht, den aber aus Faulheit nicht durchliest, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr...echt.



> Wenn er dann wissen will warum, lass ihn dieses hier auch lesen.


 Das würd ich ihm nicht sagen, weil der wahrscheinlich sowieso weiß, was in so einem Fall zutun ist und ihn das nicht im geringsten interessieren wird, was hier steht.

Übrigens: Auf meine letzte Antwort ist von RVZ noch nichts zurückgekommen. Daher geh ich davon aus, dass die ein Programm haben, was nach Stichworten sucht. Da in meinem Bericht keine passenden Stichworte vorhanden waren, oder zu viele davon, wird wohl keine passende Mail geschickt werden können. So erklär ich mir das jetzt einfach mal^^
Aber falls doch noch was kommt, werd ich mich natürlich melden


----------



## Alte_Felge (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hallo Leute, 
heute habe ich die erste Mahnung bekommen, als Email und als pdf Datei im Anhang. Das schreiben klingt so, als wenn die von meinem Widerspruch nix mitbekommen haben. Und natürlich immer wieder die "Beweise" von wegen IP Adresse und Abrufzeit etc.  Ich denke, dass ist ne automatisch generierte Mail.

Viele Grüße, 

die Alte Felge


----------



## slrumpel82 (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hi!
Lang lang ist's her, seit dem hier geschrieben worden ist!

Bei mir ist heute auch die 1. Mahnung eingetroffen!
Genau wie oben mit oben beschrieben mit IP-Adresse und so!

Nix machen?
Sind das [......]! Schon ein mulmiges Gefühl


----------



## adelwart (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

hab ich heute auch bekommen, also einfach warten oder?


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



adelwart schrieb:


> hab ich heute auch bekommen, also einfach warten oder?


... so lange du es aushältst!

Ja!!


----------



## adelwart (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

ok danke


----------



## 21alex07 (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Haha ich hab auch meine Mahnung bekommen heute^^ Also definitiv generiert 
Auf meine letzte Mail ist in keinerlei Weise Bezug genommen worden. Ich antworte nochmal 

Diesmal mach ich mir aber nicht so viel Arbeit:
_
"nach Auskunft unserer Buchhaltung haben Sie unsere Rechnung vom 11.04.2008 bis heute nicht bezahlt." 
-> Richtig. Und das wird sich auch nicht ändern.

"Sie haben sich am 31.03.2008 bei http://www...net/ online angemeldet (IP-Adresse: ...). Dadurch kam ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande, der Sie zur Zahlung verpflichtet. Das Widerrufsrecht ist erloschen." 
-> Ich hab mich nicht angemeldet, ich wurde angemeldet ohne Einwilligung meinerseits, also ist KEIN Vertrag zustande gekommen, ich bin folglich nicht zur Zahlung verpflichtet.
Das Widerrufsrecht ist erloschen? Gut dass ich schon 2 mal Widerrufen hab, insofern kein Problem._


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



21alex07 schrieb:


> _Das Widerrufsrecht ist erloschen? Gut dass ich schon 2 mal Widerrufen hab, insofern kein Problem._


Du kannst doch gar nichts Widerrufen, dass du nicht initiiert hattest. :scherzkeks:


----------



## 21alex07 (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Ich bin so auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite.
Abgesehen davon kann ich doch die Behauptung einen Vertrag eingegangen zu sein, widerrufen. So würd ich das jetzt mal sehen.


----------



## slrumpel82 (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Stimmt eigentlich!

Es geht jawohl nicht klar, daß wenn man auf einen Link klickt, daß man direkt einen Vertrag eingeht!
*Kopf schüttel*

Aber wie kann man dem Ganzen einfach ein Ende setzen, ohne zu zahlen?
Ist doch extra gemacht dieser "psychologische" Druck! :wall:


----------



## 21alex07 (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Garnicht. Abwarten. Oder neue E-Mail-Adresse...
Oder du schreibst in ne Mail, jede Mail die dir schicken kostet die 100€  Dann machsse da so´ne Lesebestätigung und sachst, damit seien die den Vertrag eingegangen. Und dann schreibsse denen genau das gleiche ^^
Das müssten man auch mal versuchen^^


----------



## red_ven (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

haha, genau...

"sehr geehrte bull****-ag, bitte senden sie zur bestätigung des abgeschlossenen vertrages eine email an oben genannte addresse mit betreff "2.mahnung" und überweisen sie die vereinbarten 99 euro auf folgendes konto..."


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Bitte diese obigen Postings nicht für ernst nehmen. Keine Kontonummern rausgeben. Sonst wird da am Ende noch abgebucht... :roll:
Nur damit das nicht falsch verstanden wird.


----------



## Snake001 (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



21alex07 schrieb:


> Garnicht. Abwarten. Oder neue E-Mail-Adresse...
> Oder du schreibst in ne Mail, jede Mail die dir schicken kostet die 100€  Dann machsse da so´ne Lesebestätigung und sachst, damit seien die den Vertrag eingegangen. Und dann schreibsse denen genau das gleiche ^^
> Das müssten man auch mal versuchen^^




Hi @ all,
*KEINE* Mail mehr schreiben, denn bei mir war eine falsche IP eingetragen. Also gar nicht mehr antworten.
Es wird sich alles im Sande verlaufen. Die, die überweisen haben haben selbst Schuld, denn das Geld ist dann weg und er bekommt es ganz bestimmt nicht wieder!!!

"Viele Hunde sind des Hasens Tod!"


----------



## Alte_Felge (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hey Snake001, 

wie kannste denn nachprüfen, dass die IP Adresse nicht stimmt?
Kann ja auch sein dass sich deine IP ändert. Bei Routern sind die nicht
festgelegt wie bei Internetservern oder nicht. Du müsstest also deine
IP zum Zeitpunkt als du auf den Link geklickt hast, wissen und nicht deine
aktuelle. Oder liege ich da total falsch??

Grüße, 
Die Alte Felge


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



Alte_Felge schrieb:


> Du müsstest also deine
> IP zum Zeitpunkt als du auf den Link geklickt hast, wissen und nicht deine
> aktuelle.


IP-Adressen werden nicht willkürlich vergeben. Provider  haben bestimmte Bereiche, 
in denen  die IPs  dynamisch und geografisch zugeordnet vergeben werden. Selbst wenn 
die genaue IP nicht bekannt ist, kann man  an Hand der angeblichen IP den Provider ermitteln 
und wenn der ein anderer ist, als der, über den der  User ins WWW geht oder eine  völlig andere geografische Position , steht fest, dass es Unsinn sein muß.


----------



## Snake001 (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



Alte_Felge schrieb:


> Hey Snake001,
> 
> wie kannste denn nachprüfen, dass die IP Adresse nicht stimmt?
> Kann ja auch sein dass sich deine IP ändert. Bei Routern sind die nicht
> ...


Hi, wenn Du mit Thunderb... Deine E-Mails verschickst, so kannst Du dort unter "Ansicht" dann im Punkt "Nachrichten-Quelltext" Deine IP sehen, die Du hast, beim versenden der Mail. Falls Du wirklich eine Nachricht schicken willst, was eigentlich bei diesem Falls sinnlos ist, solltest Du diese dann vielleicht von einem Internetshop schicken. Aber lasse es eigentlich, dich dort wieder zu melden.
Wenn der Typ keine Antwort mehr bekommt, dann läßt er es dann auch irgendwann. Bei mir hatte er eine alte Adresse gefunden, und dieses war dann auch auf der "Rechnung" falsch und nicht ganz korrekt geschrieben. Ich werde nicht darauf antworten!

"Viele Hunde sind des Hasens Tod!"


----------



## webwatcher (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Bevor hier weiter über IP-Adressen spekuliert wird:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50161


----------



## sascha (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Bevor hier weiter über IP-Adressen spekuliert wird:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50161



und hier:

http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## 21alex07 (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



> Bitte diese obigen Postings nicht für ernst nehmen. Keine Kontonummern rausgeben. Sonst wird da am Ende noch abgebucht...


 War ja auch nur ein Scherz  Aber brauchen die zum Abheben nicht erst so eine Einverständniserklärung? Wie heißt das nochmal...verdammt der "Name" fällt mir nicht ein...  Sonst könnte man ja mal nach ein paar Kontonummern gucken und da einfach Geld abheben. Und das ist ja auch nicht der Fall.

Welche IP du hast kannst du nachgucken unter http://wieistmeineip.de. Das hättest du aber schon zu dem Zeitpunkt machen müssen, als du dich angemeldet hast. Mittlerweile hat die sich ja sicherlich geändert, wenn du den Router ausgemacht hast oder so.
Meine IP war richtig. Aber mehr haben die auch nicht. Und da ich eine verschlüsselte IP hab, komm ich aus China oder sonst wo, jedenfalls nicht von zu Hause


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Was bitte ist eine "verschlüsselte IP"? :gruebel:


----------



## drboe (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Was bitte ist eine "verschlüsselte IP"? :gruebel:


Na, er kennt sie nicht. Geheimer geht es doch kaum.  
Spaß beiseite: vielleicht ist ein Anonymisierungsdienst gemeint. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## 21alex07 (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Richtig.
Man kann zwar meine Ip Adresse erkennen, aber keine genauen Daten darüber erfahren...


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



21alex07 schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Man kann zwar meine Ip Adresse erkennen, aber keine genauen Daten darüber erfahren...


Kommt darauf an, was Du unter "genaue Daten" verstehst.


----------



## slrumpel82 (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Wahrscheinlich der Provider, über den man ins Netz geht! 

Hab nun mal ne Frage, weil ich ja hier im Rotlichtverzeichnis-Forum bin:

habe zwar bis jetzt noch keine zweite Mahnung bekommen; denke, die wird aber mit Sicherheit kommen!

Wieviel Mahnungen habt ihr so im Schnitt bekommen? Seit ihr rechtlich abgesichert? Rechtsschutzverischerung oder so?


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Erfahrungsgemäß sind es bei Nutzlosangeboten im Schnitt ca. 8-12 Mahnungen. Was sich durchaus über ein Jahr hinziehen kann.

Bei Mahnungen bezüglich Nutzlosangeboten hilft keine Rechtsschutzversicherung  (RV). Die würde erst z.B. bei einem Prozeß greifen. Prozesse gegen Nutzlos-Opfer sind jedoch extrem selten.


----------



## Snake001 (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hi @ all,
ich habe auch die 2te Mahnung erhalten, habe dann Einspruch eingelegt und dann noch 2 Mails erhalten. Auf der Rechnung stand aber eine falsche Adresse von mir drauf. Ich habe denen erklärt, er solle man ruhig einen Prozess starten, und wir werden sehen, was dann passiert. Danach habe ich keine Mail mehr erhalten.

"Viele Hunde sind des Hasens Tod!"


----------



## Angelwith-Heart (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

So hab nun auch schon die 2. Mahnung erhalten...mit dem üblichen Text...

Mal schauen was noch so alles kommt...


----------



## sascha (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



Angelwith-Heart schrieb:


> So hab nun auch schon die 2. Mahnung erhalten...mit dem üblichen Text...
> 
> Mal schauen was noch so alles kommt...



Die dritte Mahnung? Dann die vierte Mahnung? Danach die fünfte Mahnung? Anschließend die sechste Mahnung? Wenig später die siebte Mahnung? Dann nichts mehr? Wäre der übliche Weg.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



sascha schrieb:


> Dann nichts mehr? Wäre der übliche Weg.


Aber nicht bei Proinkasso! 
Da darfs auch schon mal ein bißchen mehr sein.:-D


----------



## Dauerzocker (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Heute war es bei mir auch so weit, die 2. Mahnung stand vor der Tür, bzw im e-mail fach  

was sol ich tuen? so weiter machen und abwarten oder was ist eure idee?
hat wer von euch schon die 3. Mahung bekommen?

Gruß Dauerzocker


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Ich hab die OT-Streiterein man in den OT-Bereich verschoben.


----------



## slrumpel82 (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Ich hab heute auch meine zweite Mahnung von denen bekommen!
Dazu noch 8,50 EUR Mahngebühr!!!! :wall:

Wie soll das denn bitte weiter gehen? 10 Mahnungen noch bekommen?
Da hab ich ja dann auch noch Mahngebühren von 85 Euro am Hals!

Kann man denen nicht schreiben, daß die das sein lassen sollen oder soll ich die einfach anzeigen oder verklagen?


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



slrumpel82 schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn bitte weiter gehen? 10 Mahnungen noch bekommen?
> Da hab ich ja dann auch noch Mahngebühren von 85 Euro am Hals!


Wieso am Hals?

Wenn die wollen, schreiben die dir auch, dass du jedesmal einen Elefanten rosa anpinseln musst, wenn die dich mahnen ...

Nochmal:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise lesen* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise ansehen und -hören* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
4. Die letzten zwei Seiten dieses Threads zum Thema lesen.
5. Feststellen, dass eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen sein dürften.
6. Falls doch: Unter Beachtung der *Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs)* weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Ist alles nicht so schlimm, wie es sich zunächst darstellt.


----------



## LiX1982 (22 Mai 2008)

*Brauche dringend Hilfe - Betr. RotlichtVZ*

Hallo, ich bin durch einen Freund auf diese Seite gekommen und hoffe das ich von euch Hilfe/ Ratschläge bekomme.

Wahrscheinlich werden sich nun einige von euch die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen oder einfach nur ... :wall: :-?

Ich habe eine Einladung von Alex für RotlichtVZ bekommen. Das blöde daran ist das ich einen sehr guten Freund habe der Alex heisst und solche bescheurten Witze des öfteren vor kommen. 
Ich habe auf den Link geklickt und mich kurzerhand dort angemeldet weil ich davo nausgegange nwar (wie gesagt) das es tatsächlich von einem Freund kommt, der beiläufig erwähnt noch nie sich einen kostspieligen Scherz auf meine Kosten erlaubt hat und dieses auch nie tun würde.
Ich habe mich also angemeldet und meine Daten eingegeben :wall: dann kam irgendwann eine Rechnung, der ich mit einem aus dem Internet geladenen vorgefertigten Schreiben wiedersprochen habe.

Mein Wiederspruch wurde von RotlichtVZ nicht akzeotiert und nun ist bereits die 2. Mahnung eingetrudelt.

Was würdet ihr mir raten!? ... ich habe mir bereits das anderen Eintrag zu diesem Thema von 21Alex07 durchgelesen, allerdings hat dieser ja nicht seine Daten angegeben. Die haben nun also meine Anschrift  sollte ich es aussitzen und abwarten das die den Schritt vor Gericht machen!?

Mir geht der Arsch auf Grundeis weil ich so dumm war meine Daten anzugeben.

Bitte helft mir mit Ratschlägen ... vorab schon ienmal vielen lieben Dank .

P.S. bitte sagt/ schreibt mir nicht noch zusätzlich das es dum mwear von mir, das weiss ich leider selber:cry:


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Die RotlichtVZ-Sache funktioniert nahezu identisch mit der Nachbarschaftsmasche:


> Ich habe eine Einladung von Alex für RotlichtVZ bekommen. Das blöde daran ist das ich einen sehr guten Freund habe der Alex heisst und solche bescheurten Witze des öfteren vor kommen.
> Ich habe auf den Link geklickt und mich kurzerhand dort angemeldet weil ich davo nausgegange nwar (wie gesagt) das es tatsächlich von einem Freund kommt,


Sind typischer Vertreter der Nutzlosbranche, die ja auch bereits mit anderen Nutzlos-Anwendungen am Markt sind.

Also keine Panik!


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Es gibt m.E. keinen Grund, einen neuen Thread aufzumachen.
Alles, was Du wissen musst, steht schon im bereits existierenden Thread zu Rotlicht VZ.


----------



## LiX1982 (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

FAST alles .. bisher hat hier keiner angegebn das er seine Daten bei RotlichtVZ hinterlegt hat, aber danke das du mich dadrauf hinweist .. also verfahre ich genaus owie alle anderen ... warten bis , bzw OB ein GERICHTLICHER MAHNBESCHEID kommt !?


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



LiX1982 schrieb:


> also verfahre ich genaus owie alle anderen ... warten bis , bzw OB ein GERICHTLICHER MAHNBESCHEID kommt !?


Diese Idee hat durchaus etwas für sich...  

Nur befürchte ich, dass es eine recht lange Wartezeit geben wird.  :smile:


----------



## LiX1982 (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Die Wartezeit nehme ich gerne in Kauf, vllt. änder ich einfach mal meine e-mail adresse. werde sowieso die ganze zeit mit irgendwelchem spam mails genervt.
Aber ich muss mir erst einmal keine Gedanken machen und sollte alles von denen ignorieren, oder!?

wie kan nes eigentlich sein das immer wenn eine neue mail von denen gekommen ist, die vorigen aus meinem e-mai lkaccount gelöscht sind OHNE das ich was gemacht habe !?


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



LiX1982 schrieb:


> Die Wartezeit nehme ich gerne in Kauf, vllt. änder ich einfach mal meine e-mail adresse. werde sowieso die ganze zeit mit irgendwelchem spam mails genervt.
> Aber ich muss mir erst einmal keine Gedanken machen und sollte alles von denen ignorieren, oder!?


Mit "Wartezeit" war eigentlich der St. Nimmerleinstag gemeint  :-D


----------



## LiX1982 (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Na den Tag fand ich schon immer toll ... also nen neuen e-mail account machen !?


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Kann man machen.
Wenn man den Account aber noch braucht, kann man auch filtern. Entweder providerseitig, oder über den Mailclient, im Spamfilter eine Regel einrichten: Mails mit Absender ... sofort löschen.
Und Ruhe ist im Salon.


----------



## LiX1982 (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

klasse .. vielen lieben dank ... web.de hat nämlich leider nen verdammt schlechten spam filter und lässt immer wieder die von mir als spam markierten mails durch.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Dann muss man die Mails manuell entsorgen (so viele werden es ja wohl auch nicht sein...), oder den Account wechseln.


----------



## 21alex07 (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

@Lix: Was hast du denn alles für Daten angegeben? Wenn die jetzt wissen wo du wohnst, nützt dir das auch nichts mehr deine E-Mail-Adresse zu ändern.

Es wird nichts passieren. Es ist für dich natürlich ein bisschen unangenehmer, weil jetzt irgendwelche Fremden mit deinen Daten hantieren können. Aber es wird trotzdem nichts passieren. Gegen die Typen wird schon ermittelt und zu einem gerichtlichen Verfahren kommt es so gut wie nie, ich glaube es ist erst einmal passiert und da hat das "Opfer" gewonnen. Steht das nicht sogar irgendwo in diesem Thread?^^ Ich weiß nicht, ist ja auch egal 

Brauchst dir jedenfalls wirklich keine Sorgen mehr machen


----------



## sascha (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



> ich glaube es ist erst einmal passiert und da hat das "Opfer" gewonnen



Es ist bei hunderttausenden Fällen von fragwürdigem Rechnungsversand genau zweimal zum Prozess gekommen. Und in beiden Fällen gewannen die Opfer.


----------



## LiX1982 (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

@ alex (damit mein ich nich denjenigen der in der Einladung von RotlichtVZ stand) danke für die aufmunternden Worte. Stimmt, die haben nun meine Daten aber dadran lässt sich ja nun leider auch nichts mehr ändern ... was solls. 

Aber kann mir trotzdem nochmal jemand sagen wie es sein kann das immer wenn eine NEUE Mahnung oder ähnliches mir zugesandt wird, die alten Nachrichte naus de m"unerwünscht" Ordner verschwinden!?


----------



## Franziska (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



> das immer wenn eine NEUE Mahnung oder ähnliches mir zugesandt wird, die alten Nachrichte naus de m"unerwünscht" Ordner verschwinden!?


die verschwinden NICHT, wenn neue Mails kommen, sondern weil Du das in

Einstellungen > Ordner > Eigenschaften

so festgelegt hast. (nach 1 Tag, 14 Tagen, 30 Tagen ... )


----------



## LiX1982 (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

super ... dnake habs gerade geändert .... :roll:


----------



## NissYHAL (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

das Rotlicht VZ ist schon sehr sehr lustig. Ich bin einmal ein Mann und bei der nächsten Mahnung eine Frau und dann wieder ein Mann. Schon allein das zeigt mir. Dass es (...) ist.

An alle die immer noch nicht wissen oder sicher sind was sie tun sollen.

Es kam vor ca 1 Woche ein Beitrag im Sat 1 Frühstücksfensehen.
Hier ist der Link Internet Frühstücksfernsehen | Sat.1 Ratgeber & Magazine


Also cool bleiben:sun: und das Wetter geniesen


lg


----------



## engellove (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



sascha schrieb:


> Die dritte Mahnung? Dann die vierte Mahnung? Danach die fünfte Mahnung? Anschließend die sechste Mahnung? Wenig später die siebte Mahnung? Dann nichts mehr? Wäre der übliche Weg.


kann man mir mal eine sagen wo die adressen herkommen wenn man garnig auf der seite ware habe erst von rotlich vz bekommen wie hier beschreiben und jetzt reise tester.com.lg


----------



## katzenjens (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hallo,

es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, wie die an Adressen kommen. Z.B. Internet-Gewinnspiele. Auch "klauen" Anbieter die Daten von anderen Anbietern. Genaueres hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/blogs/katzenjens/24-leimruten-der-anbieter-1.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/blogs/katzenjens/25-leimruten-der-anbieter-2.html

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## engellove (28 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

also ich habe noch nicht bezahlt antworte auch nicht darauf aber ist schon komishc wo die die genauen adresse her haben


----------



## red_ven (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

inkassounternehmen eingeleitet... außerdem "s o f o r t" mit freizeichen geschrieben...ich glaub jetzt wirds ernst...wieso wollen die nicht checken, dass "hugh jazz" kein richtiger name, sondern ein simpsons-telefonstreich is... :wall:


----------



## wahlhesse (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

... weil das ganze Inkassozeug nicht von Menschen sondern von Computern abgewickelt wird. Denen sind Namen sowas von egal...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## LiX1982 (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

JUHU ich habe eine Mial über das "eingeleitete" Inkasso verfahren bekommen ... wenn ich nun das Geld innerhalb von 3 Tagen überweisen würde, wäre die "nette" Firma "A U S N A H M S W E I S E" dazu bereit das sogenannte Verfahren einzustellen. Ansonsten würden andere kostspielige Schritte eingeleitet werden.
Ich würde am liebsten drauf reagieren aber dafür noch Zeit zu verschwenden (wenn ich den Mist schon durchlese) ist es nun wirklich nicht wert.

Ich warte ab und sammel fleissig weiter :-D


----------



## slrumpel82 (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

So, bei mir ist nun auch wieder ne Mail eingegangen!

Wird wahrscheinlich bei jedem gleich aussehen:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sie haben bis heute Ihre fällige Schuld (Rechnung Nr. RXXXXX vom XX.XX.2008, w*w.RotlichtVerzeichnis.net  nicht beglichen.

Ihre Daten wurden heute an das Inkassobüro weitergeleitet und sind dort gespeichert. Es werden nun weitere - kostenpflichtige - Maßnahmen zum Forderungseinzug eingeleitet. Dazu kann auch eine Weitergabe der Daten an Schuldnerverzeichnisse uns Auskunfteien gehören.

Sollten Sie innerhalb von 3 Tagen ab Erhalt dieser E-Mail die fällige Forderung ausgleichen, so wären wir  a u s n a h m s w e i s e  bereit, den bereits erteilten Inkassoauftrag auf unsere Kosten zurückzunehmen.

Zahlen Sie zur Vermeidung des Inkassoverfahrens  s o f o r t  wie folgt (inkl. Mahngebühren):


	Empfänger:	Bulltrade

	Bank:		VR Bank (Deutschland)

	Konto:		[.....]

	BLZ:		53093200

	[.......]
	Verw.zweck:	Rechnung Nr. RXXXXX, Kunden-Nr. RXXXXX 


Wir weisen darauf hin, dass dies das letzte Angebot ist, diese Angelegenheit gütlich und ohne weitere Kosten abschließen. Andernfalls wird diese Angelegenheit von nun an durch das Inkassobüro bearbeitet.


Hochachtungsvoll
Bulltrade AG
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ich werd nix unternehmen!
Momentan scheint das Thema solcher [ edit]  selbst die ARD und so zu beschäftigen!
Dort sagt man: nix unternehmen


----------



## Dauerzocker (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

ja guck an. was für ein zufall.. haeb heute auch die e-mail bekommen... aber da inkassobüros keine sonderrechte haben, werden die auch cnihts machen können^^ hehe sonst kommt ein rechtsanwalt halt mit zur sache  aber erst ma abwarten! so wie nach jeder e-mail


----------



## Joerg1966 (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Habe leider den fehler gemacht die erste rechnug von Bulltrad zu bezahlen bekam aber dann Mahnungen mit ganz anderen Bankverbindungen als auf der ürsprünglichen Rechnung  habe diese dann nicht mehr beachtet und habe dann heute eine mail über Inkassoverfahren bekommen


----------



## Alte_Felge (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Moin Jungs, 

Folgende Häkchen dürfen wir setzen:
[x] Inkassoladen beauftragt
[x] Drohung mit Schufa/Einträgen etc.
[x] Noch immer ein Antwortbot
[x] Emailfreuquenz steigt
[x] Unfreundlichkeit steigt auch
[ ] Bezahlt


Und am besten:

[x] Mit "Hochachtungsvoll" den Brief beendet.

Ich gehe jetzt feiern.

CU Die Alte Felge


----------



## 21alex07 (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Heute auch die Mail bekommen, bezüglich Inkasso. "ausnahmsweise"  Das sind genau die Sätze, vor denen man gewarnt wird^^
Meine Antwort:

"blabla"
Ich will mal, dass einer irgendwas zurückschreibt. Das wär ma geil^^ Das der auf irgendwas eingeht...obwohl es da bei blabla nicht viel gäbe, aber trotzdem^^


----------



## 21alex07 (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Der größte Witz wär natürlich, wenn wir uns jetzt alle drüber lustig machen und in 6 Monaten stehen wir alle vor Gericht und werden verurteilt 

Nur kleiner Gedanke/Scherz am Rande. Nicht dass ich jetzt wieder direkt zusammengefaltet werde.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



21alex07 schrieb:


> Der größte Witz wär natürlich, wenn wir uns jetzt alle drüber lustig machen und in 6 Monaten stehen wir alle vor Gericht und werden verurteilt
> 
> Nur kleiner Gedanke/Scherz am Rande. Nicht dass ich jetzt wieder direkt zusammengefaltet werde.


Das ist aber ein äußerst makabrer Scherz, der dazu geeignet ist, notorische Zweifler zu verunsichern.

Es wird meiner Ansicht nach in diesem Fall weder zu einem Mahnbescheid geschweige denn zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommen.

Da kannst du einen drauf lassen.....  :-D


----------



## wahlhesse (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hallo,

das Beispiel von Joerg1966 zeigt. dass man selbst nach Zahlung des Beitrags nicht in Ruhe gelassen wird. Die Kontonummern der "Anbieter" wechseln schneller als man überweisen kann. Noch ein Grund mehr, genau zu überlegen...ob und überhaupt.

Das passt hier prima:
YouTube - Online-Abo bezahlt. Trotzdem Mahnung?!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Joerg1966 (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Das habe ich von RotlichtVZ bekommen



> Sehr geehrte Frau [ edit] ,
> 
> wie ausgeführt, ist Ihr Fall bereits an das Inkassobüro abgegeben, das weitere Maßnahmen treffen wird.
> 
> ...




 [ edit]  schrieb:


> >
> >
> > -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
> > Von: Buchhaltung RotlichtVerzeichnis.net
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Obs das nun war mit den Bullenhändlern? 

Bulltrade AG in Liquidation, CH-170.3.029.165-6 - HR-Monitor



> Mit Verfügung vom 20.05.2008 hat der Konkursrichter des Bezirksgerichts Zürich über die Gesellschaft mit Wirkung ab dem 20.05.2008, 10.00 Uhr, den Konkurs eröffnet; demnach ist die Gesellschaft aufgelöst.


----------



## Reducal (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

_[satire]_Womöglich bemüht sich nun der Konkursverwalter um die Forderungen, der muss schließlich Geld in die Kassen der Gläubiger spülen._[/satire]_


----------



## Alte_Felge (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

So, jetzt ist der Laden pleite und wird vom Konkursverwalter verwertet.
Aber was bedeutet das jetzt noch für uns??
Meine letzte Mahnung ist vom 29.05. datiert.
Speziell dieser Satz hier von der o.g. Webseite (vom 06.06.08):



> Nach der Konkurseröffnung vorgenommene Rechtshandlungen der Schuldnerin über zur Konkursmasse gehörende Vermögensstücke sind den Konkursgläubigern gegenüber ungültig. Zur Konkursmasse gehörende Forderungen können nicht mehr durch Zahlung an die Schuldnerin getilgt werden.



Find sowas dann ja doch interessant. Hätte ich mal Wirtschaftsrecht studiert 

Grüße, 
Die Alte Felge


----------



## Pfadfinder (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hallo,



> Zur Konkursmasse gehörende Forderungen können nicht mehr durch Zahlung an die Schuldnerin getilgt werden.


Bei uns in D lautet ein vergleichbarer Text der Amtsgerichtsbeschlüsse meist:
'Wer Verpflichtungen gegenüber der Schuldnerin hat, wird aufgefordert, nicht mehr an die Schuldnerin, sondern nur noch an den Insolvenzverwalter zu leisten.'

Wenn nun die Bulltrade nach Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens am 20.05.08 noch um Zahlung direkt an die Bulltrade (wie bei Jörg1966 am 29.05.08 bettelt, könnte das in D ein Verstoß gegen das Insolvenzrecht bedeuten. Wie das in CH gesehen wird, keine Ahnung.:gruebel:

Evtl. könnte sich ja die Rechtsabteilung der Bank in D dafür interessieren.

Spannend bei der Geschichte finde ich, ob der Konkursverwalter nun wirklich Forderungen gegen die vermeintlichen Abonnenten findet und durchsetzen will.

Gruß
Pfadfinder


----------



## Joerg1966 (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Mal sehn was da noch kommt


----------



## Dauerzocker (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



> Sehr geehrter Herr xyz,
> 
> Sie haben die Möglichkeit, Ihre Schuld aus der Anmeldung bei RotlichtVerzeichnis.net ohne weitere Zusatzkosten zu tilgen, bislang nicht genutzt.
> 
> ...



tolle sache oder? auf nem Sonntag. als wenn die da Arbeiten würden hahaha da kann man sich nur weglegen und sich kaputt lachen über solche Briefe


----------



## Dr007 (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Die Mails werden echt immer zu echt tollen Uhrzeiten verschickt....:wall: Habe heute übrigens auch diese eMail erhalten, mal sehen was noch so alles passiert.


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Vorsicht. Für eine Gesellschaft in Auflösung sollten die nicht mehr Mailmüll verbreiten.


> Nach der Konkurseröffnung vorgenommene Rechtshandlungen der Schuldnerin über zur Konkursmasse gehörende Vermögensstücke sind den Konkursgläubigern gegenüber ungültig. Zur Konkursmasse gehörende Forderungen können nicht mehr durch Zahlung an die Schuldnerin getilgt werden.


----------



## Alte_Felge (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Jo, die Mail habe ich auch bekommen!!

Sonntag abend!!! Und wie schon gesagt ist die Firma in der Auflösung.

Also spätestens jetzt wirds lächerlich und die versuchen das letzte Geld zusammenzuraffen.

Was ich mal gerne wissen würde:

Wie läuft das Forderungsmanagement bei einer berechtigten Forderung?
(ich kaufe was im Internetladen auf Rechnung und bezahle nicht)?
Auch über virtuelle Inkassobüros und den andern Kram?

CU Die Alte Felge


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Es wäre gut, wenn das Konkursamt Enge-Zürich, 8027 Zürich, Schweiz und die kontoführende Bank entsprechend informiert würden. Falls sich noch ein Inkassobüro einschaltet, wäre die Information an die Aufsichtsbehörde für deren Inkassoerlaubnis nützlich.


----------



## Angelwith-Heart (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Die mail mit dem Inkasso und so hab ich heute auch bekommen. Hoffe dass das wirklich nur heisse Luft ist...
Mal schauen wie das weiter geht...


----------



## HUmax (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



Angelwith-Heart schrieb:


> Hoffe dass das wirklich nur heisse Luft ist...


Natürlich.


----------



## Dauerzocker (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

moin moin! na, gibt es was neues von den Rotlichtvz leuten und deren inkassobüro?


----------



## 21alex07 (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Nicht wirklich.
Im Prinzip kriegt jeder die gleichen Mails, keiner antwortet mehr drauf, jeder schreibt hier rein, dass er sich darüber kaputtlacht und neuerdings wird eben noch erzählt, dass die sich auflösen.

Zwischendurch kommt noch ein Verzweifelter vorbei, der nicht dazu in der Lage ist, die ersten paar Seiten dieses Threads zu lesen, wo aber nun wirklich alle Fragen beantwortet sind, und stellt die gleiche Fragen nochmal und alles geht wieder von vorne los^^
Im Prinzip hab ich ja nichts dagegen wenn einer panisch ist und Antworten haben will und dabei was übersieht (ist mir ja auch schon passiert), aber wenn man dann schon den Thread RVZ findet, aber nicht in der Lage ist, erst den Thread zu lesen, was ja mehr als Sinn ergeben würde, dann weiß ich auch nicht.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## darkmp (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

hey leute, hab schon die ganzen letzten monate hier alles verfolgt, weil ich auch so mails von rlvz bekommen hab...hab aba jez diese letzte mail von wegen schufa einträge und so jetzt auch per post zugeschickt bekommen...allerdings nicht mit meiner persönlichen anrede, sondern "sehr geehrte damen und herren" quasi halt die email nochma ausgedruckt und in nen briefumschlag getan und verschickt...wie ernst sollte man das jez noch nehmen?
lg


----------



## Reinhard (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Mal angenommen, ich hätte so was bekommen, dann würde ich da einfach zwei Löcher rein machen und es im Ordner "Nutzlosanbieterschreiben" kurz "NABS" abheften.


----------



## darkmp (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

joa sowas hatte ich auch vor


----------



## Dauerzocker (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

dachte die hätten insolvenz jetzt?!


----------



## HUmax (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Ja, aber wie man sieht juckt das die kein bisschen. Was zu tun ist bzw, nicht zu tun ist, sollte mittlerweile jeder wissen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*



Dauerzocker schrieb:


> dachte die hätten insolvenz jetzt?!


Was halt so ein richtiger Nutzlosanbieter ist, der mahnt und droht auch nach Insolvenzanmeldung weiter.....


----------



## Dauerzocker (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Nabend! gibts was neuesvon den jungs aus dem rotlichtbereich?


----------



## Alte_Felge (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Moin, 
ne gibt nix neues, HP ist noch online und wir sind lt. letzter Mail alle beim grandiosen "Inkassodienst" angemeldet. Bei Bulltrade hat es sich wohl "ausgetradet".

Schicht im Schacht.

:sun:

Gute N8

Die Alte Felge


----------



## Alte_Felge (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Jungs es gibt was neues.

1. hab ich in nem anderen Forum was zu Proinkasso gefunden.
Verbraucherschutzforum von Boocompany :: Thema anzeigen - Bulltrade AG - www.RotlichtVerzeichnis.net - ist insolvent

in dem Thread recht weit unten.

2. diese Mail:


> Lieber Kunde von RotlichtVerzeichnis.net,
> 
> wir freuen uns, Sie weiterhin als treuen Kunden und Nutzer unserer Dienstleistung (RotlichtVerzeichnis.net) führen zu dürfen. Als kleines Dankeschön können wir Ihnen heute in Kooperation mit einer Partnerfirma exklusiv Zugriff auf ein neues Produkt gewähren.
> 
> ...



Von wegen treuer Kunde und so...... :wall:

CU


----------



## Dr007 (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Nachdem ich einen Monat nichts mehr von der Firma gehört habe, erhielt ich heute folgende eMail mit dem Betreff: Klageverfahren wird eingeleitet




> Sehr geehrte xxx,
> 
> leider haben unsere bisherigen Mahnschreiben Sie nicht dazu bewogen, Ihre offene Schuld auszugleichen.
> 
> ...


----------



## BiasX (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Dasselbe habe ich heute auch per Mail bekommen. Irgendwelche Tipps zum weiteren Vorgehen? Was kommt als Nächtes?


----------



## Alte_Felge (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Moin Jungs, 

hab gerade diese Mail bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> leider haben unsere bisherigen Mahnschreiben Sie nicht dazu bewogen, Ihre offene Schuld auszugleichen.
> Sie schulden für die Nutzung von RotlichtVerzeichnis.Net immer noch einen Betrag von
> ...


Der Absender ist Pactus im Auftrag des RVZ.

Die geben immer noch nicht auf die Jungs. Langsam nerven die echt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Wie kann das angehen? Die sind doch insolvent und aufgelöst, wenn man der nachfolgenden Registereintragung Glauben schenken kann:


> SHAB: 106/2008 04.06.2008 S.24 (4506264), Tagebuch: ZH 20/14725 29.05.2008
> *Mit Verfügung vom 20.05.2008 hat der Konkursrichter des Bezirksgerichts Zürich über die Gesellschaft mit Wirkung ab dem 20.05.2008, 10.00 Uhr, den Konkurs eröffnet; demnach ist die Gesellschaft aufgelöst. *


----------



## HUmax (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Wenn man die Verantwortlichen nicht Hopps nimmt, machen die wohl bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag weiter.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*



HUmax schrieb:


> Wenn man die Verantwortlichen nicht Hopps nimmt, machen die wohl bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag weiter.


Oder sie lassen die "große Schwester Pac(k)tus" weitermachen....


----------



## Joerg1966 (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,...
_Fullquote des bekannten Mahnungstextes (siehe oben _http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...z-rechnung-mahnung-inkasso-15.html#post242602) entfernt/Juri

Genau das Schreiben habe ich heute auch erhalten was soll man da tun?


----------



## Teleton (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*



> Ihre Daten werden in der nächsten Woche an Auskunfteien (z.B. SCHUFA u.a.) weitergeleitet. Sie würden dort ggf. mit einem Negativmerkmal als Schuldner verzeichnet. Dies würde Ihre Kreditwürdigkeit und wirtschaftliche Begewungsfreiheit e r h e b l i c h einschränken.


Was für ein Quark, als ob die Schufamitglied sind und Einmeldungen veranlassen könnten. Ansonsten wer doch Sorgen z.B. um seine Baufinanzierung hat der teilt halt der Schufa mit dass er sich grade mit Fa. xy streitet. Siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...form-und-anderen-auskunfteien.html#post229320


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*



Joerg1966 schrieb:


> ... was soll man da tun?



Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall dürfen wir hier aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht leisten.

Dein Fall ist aber kein Einzelfall, daher kannst Du Dir auch vorzüglich selbst helfen, indem Du:

1) den Thread liest (zumindest die letzten 5 Seiten)

2) das liest

3) die Videos von Katzenjens guckst

Und Tee trinkst.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:

Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## Alte_Felge (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Man könnte ja einfach die Emailadresse, die Bulltrade verwendet, stilllegen
(wenn die Adresse nicht wichtig ist). Dann kann ich ja gar keine Emails bekommen und die Leute müssen mich per Post kontaktieren. Ein Mahnbescheid
(sollte er denn kommen) kommt ja sowieso per Post.

Und schon ist man Pactus, Bulltrade, und wie se alle heißen, los.
:sun:


----------



## wahlhesse (15 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Gut eingestellter SPAM-Filter sollte reichen...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Pfadfinder (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Hallo an alle,
  die noch Mahnungen von Bulltrade erhalten haben und immer noch verunsichert sind.
  Lest doch bitte einfach die letzten Seiten dieses Threads.
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn jemand überhaupt etwas unternehmen möchte, dann das, was dvill vorgeschlagen hat.[/FONT]


dvill schrieb:


> Es wäre gut, wenn das Konkursamt Enge-Zürich, 8027 Zürich, Schweiz und die kontoführende Bank entsprechend informiert würden. Falls sich noch ein Inkassobüro einschaltet, wäre die Information an die Aufsichtsbehörde für deren Inkassoerlaubnis nützlich.



Und sollte sich mal ein Konkursverwalter bei Euch melden, informiert Euch erst mal, ob das auch der richtige ist, bevor Ihr mit dem kommuniziert.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Kaum da:


> Empfänger: Bulltrade
> Bank: VR Bank (Deutschland)
> Konto: xxx
> BLZ: xxx


und schon wieder weg:


> das genannte Konto wurde nicht durch die Fa. Bulltrade AG eröffnet.
> 
> Wir haben bereits Maßnahmen gegen den Kontoinhaber eingeleitet.
> Das Konto wird in Kürze nicht mehr existieren.


----------



## atzegoes (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Hallo!

Ging es bei jemanden schon so weit?



> Sehr geehrter Herr Sxxxxx,
> 
> wir werden aufgrund Ihrer fortbestehenden Zahlungsverweigerung nunmehr folgende Daten über Sie an Auskunfteien (z.B. SCHUFA) weiterleiten:
> 
> ...



mitler weile bekomme ich schon angst? Ich weis man soll das Ignorieren, auch wen es so weit ist? Ich hab nirgends gelesen das jemand schon so eine email bekommen hat!


----------



## BiasX (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

And the Story goes on:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> wir werden aufgrund Ihrer fortbestehenden Zahlungsverweigerung nunmehr folgende Daten über Sie an Auskunfteien (z.B. SCHUFA) weiterleiten:
> 
> ...


Mal sehen, wann etwas per Post oder Gerichtsvollzieher kommt. Finde ich ja sehr fair von denen, dass Sie den säumigen Zahlern eine Frist nach der anderen einräumen. :-D

Ps.: Der Konkurs scheint wohl hinfällig, oder wie kann man die letzte Eintragung im Handelsregister vom 18.07.2008 verstehen?

Handelsregister-Meldungen von Bulltrade AG in Liquidation, Zürich


----------



## Angelwith-Heart (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

So langsam wird es mir doch irgendwie mulmig.... in den letzten Tagen bekam ich zwei mails


> Klageverfahren wird eingeleitet / Inkasso, Az.: [] - RotlichtVerzeichnis.net
> Sehr geehrte Frau .....,leider haben unsere bisherigen Mahnschreiben Sie nicht dazu bewogen, Ihre offene Schuld auszugleichen.Sie schulden für die Nutzung von RotlichtVerzeichnis.Net immer noch einen Betrag von
> EUR 96,50 (inkl. Mahnkosten).
> Wir informieren Sie hiermit über die weiteren Folgen einer Zahlungsverweigerung:
> ...



Die Mail kam am 15.07.
 - Und jetzt heute kam 



> Datenweiterleitung an Auskunfteien / Inkasso, Az.: [] - RotlichtVerzeichnis.net
> Sehr geehrte Frau ....,wir werden aufgrund Ihrer fortbestehenden Zahlungsverweigerung nunmehr folgende Daten über Sie an Auskunfteien (z.B. SCHUFA) weiterleiten:
> * Name, Vorname
> * vollständige Anschrift
> ...



Ich hoffe dass das immer noch zu den leeren Drohungen gehört....


----------



## wahlhesse (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Hallo an alle (neuen) Betroffenen...



> Ich hoffe dass das immer noch zu den leeren Drohungen gehört....


Jawoll.
Könnte man als Inkassospam betrachten. Auch ähnliche Schreiben von Anwälten sind in dieser Branche üblich aber ebenso heisse Luft.
Auf Mahnbescheide oder Klage wartet ihr vergebens. Hat es erst 2-Mal in ähnlicher Sache gegeben. Beide "Anbieter" sind böse auf die Nase gefallen :scherzkeks:.
Also, nicht einschüchtern lassen. Ruhig mal ein paar Seiten zurückblättern oder unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten lesen oder anhören.

Bitte nicht alle Inkassoschreiben an den Beitrag anhängen, 
die sind inzwischen bekannt.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Pfadfinder (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Hallo,

  gibt es irgendeinen Grund wegen der Drohungen nervös zu werden ?

  Auch bei einer Auflösung einer AG in der Schweiz gibt es gesetzliche Vorschriften, die ein Liquidator überwacht.
  Hier versucht wahrscheinlich jemand an diesen Vorschriften vorbei an Geld zu kommen, siehe auch das Posting von Nico1988 zur VR-Bank.

  Wenn ich so was erhalten würde und es keine berechtigte Forderung gegen mich gibt, würde ich doch glatt mit dem Konkursamt Enge-Zürich mal Kontakt aufnehmen, ob da nicht eine strafbare Handlung vorliegt.
  Hat das schon jemand gemacht ?



Grüße
Pfadfinder


----------



## Joerg1966 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

_ Hinreichend bekanntes Massenschreiben entfernt_


----------



## Alte_Felge (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Moin Jungs, 

hab die letzte Mail (natürlich) auch bekommen. Scheint, die haben ein Mahnungsabo.

Jetzt habe ich die Faxen dicke und habe bei der Schufa angerufen.
Dort ist das Problem bekannt. Die Firma Bulltrade AG aus der Schweiz ist dort
nicht bekannt. Und insolvente Firmen können nicht an die Schufa berichten.
Ein Rat an mich war: Anzeige erstatten bei der Polizei.
Das werde ich erstmal nicht machen, da ich für sowas keine Zeit habe und
mir der Aufwand zu groß ist für den Mist.

Bei der Bank habe ich auch angerufen. Das Problem ist wie schon gesagt
bekannt und wird gehandhabt.

Zu den Wörtern "s o f o r t" und "n u r":
Die stehen seit dem 29.05. in den Briefen. LOL


----------



## BiasX (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Hab nun mal das Konkursamt Enge-Zürich angeschrieben und die aktuellste Mahnung angehängt. Mal sehen, was als Reaktion von denen kommt...


----------



## Alte_Felge (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Sorry for Doppelpost:

Hab noch beim Konkursamt angerufen:
Die Praktiken von Bulltrade sind bekannt. *Der Laden existiert nicht mehr und wurde vom Konkursverwalter abgewickelt.*
Die Mails werden von anderen Mittelsmännern verschickt. Dazu noch der passendeEintrag aus dem Konkursamt:


> 18.07.2008 (4577374)
> 
> 1. Schuldnerin: Bulltrade AG, Engimattstrasse 28, 8002 Zürich
> 2. Konkurseröffnung: 20.05.2008
> ...



Na ob die Jungs den Kostenvorschuss erhalten will ich mal bezweifeln.
Der Spuk mit den Mails ist wie wir sehen noch lange nicht zu Ende.:wall:


----------



## Pfadfinder (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Hallo



Alte_Felge schrieb:


> Hab noch beim Konkursamt angerufen:
> Die Praktiken von Bulltrade sind bekannt. *Der Laden existiert nicht mehr und wurde vom Konkursverwalter abgewickelt.*
> Die Mails werden von anderen Mittelsmännern verschickt.



Wenn der Laden schon abgewickelt wurde, haben die sicherlich auch keine berechtigten Forderungen gegen Euch gefunden. 

Haben die vom Konkursamt sich geäußert, ob weitere rechtliche Maßnahmen gegen diese Mittelsmänner eingeleitet wurden ?  Ebenso die Bank ?


----------



## Alte_Felge (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*



> Haben die vom Konkursamt sich geäußert, ob weitere rechtliche Maßnahmen gegen diese Mittelsmänner eingeleitet wurden ? Ebenso die Bank ?



Nein, ich habe nur erfahren, dass ich nicht mehr erfahren werde:

Bank: Bankgeheimnis
Konkursamt: Keine Auskunft
Schufa: Hat dafür keine Macht/Befugnis

Alle 3 waren sich aber einig, dass ich bloß nicht zahlen soll.

Bank und Konkursamt wussten direkt worum es ging als ich Bulltrade
gesagt habe.


Zur Konkursmeldung: Das Verfahren ist quasi abgeschlossen außer wenn ein
Gläubiger 5000 CHF bezahlt.
Daher:


> Wenn der Laden schon abgewickelt wurde, haben die sicherlich auch keine berechtigten Forderungen gegen Euch gefunden.



Full Ack!!!


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*



BiasX schrieb:


> Der Konkurs scheint wohl hinfällig, oder wie kann man die letzte Eintragung im Handelsregister vom 18.07.2008 verstehen?



Der Konkurs wurde wohl mangels Masse abgelehnt.

Die Mail, von der hier die Rede ist, wurde offenbar allen Usern, die nicht zahlten, zukommen lassen.

Wieder mal wurde hierin hanebüchener Unsinn gesabbert.

Zudem hat wohl die in den Mails genannte begünstigte Bank bereits bestimmte Maßnahmen ergriffen:


> ..das genannte Konto wurde nicht durch die Fa. Bulltrade AG eröffnet.
> 
> Wir haben bereits Maßnahmen gegen den Kontoinhaber eingeleitet.
> Das Konto wird in Kürze nicht mehr existieren.


----------



## BiasX (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Die Antwort vom Konkursamt:




> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX





> Wir beziehen uns auf Ihre E-mail von heute betr. Konkursverfahren Bulltrade AG. Dieses Verfahren wird mangels Aktiven eingestellt. Die entsprechende Publikation ist am Freitag, 18.07.2008, im Schweizerischen Handelsamtsblatt (www.shab.ch) erfolgt. Wir haben keine straf- oder zivilrechtlichen Schritte eingeleitet. Es steht Ihnen frei, allfällige straf- oder zivilrechtliche Schritte einzuleiten.
> 
> Wir hoffen, Ihnen mit dieser Antwort zu dienen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alte_Felge (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

@ Nicko1998

Ob der Laden konkurs gegangen ist oder der Konkurs abgelehnt wurde mangels Masse, wichtig ist doch, dass Bulltrade nicht mehr existiert (da es aus dem Handelsregister gelöscht wird) und die haltlosen Forderungen dadurch ebensowenig mehr existieren oder sehe ich das falsch?

Und wir können mit diesem Kapitel endlich abschließen und daraus lernen, nie wieder auf einen seltsamen Link zu klicken.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*



Alte_Felge schrieb:


> Ob der Laden konkurs gegangen ist oder der Konkurs abgelehnt wurde mangels Masse, wichtig ist doch, dass Bulltrade nicht mehr existiert (da es aus dem Handelsregister gelöscht wird) und die haltlosen Forderungen dadurch ebensowenig mehr existieren oder sehe ich das falsch?


Nein, durchaus nicht. Interessieren würde mich nur brennend, wer jetzt noch versucht, aus den verbliebenen Fragmenten mit dubiosen Mitteln Kapital zu schlagen. Muss wohl der Hauptverantwortliche bzw. einer der Hauptverantwortlichen sein. Jedenfalls hat die Bank prompt reagiert und die erforderlichen Massnahmen - was auch immer darunter zu verstehen ist - eingeleitet.


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Viele betroffene User, die sich einschüchtern ließen und aktuell zahlten, erhielten inzwischen die gezahlten Beträge von der Empfängerbank mit dem Vermerk "Konto erloschen" zurückvergütet.

Da wurde mal prompt reagiert. Wenn man das von anderen "Hausbanken" der Nutzlosanbieter nur auch behaupten könnte.....


----------



## Niklas1975 (7 August 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Hallo, auch ich bin in die Fänge dieser [ edit]  geraten und habe sehr dubiose E-Mails bekommen. Ich habe der Firma Bulltrade AG nach der letzten Nachricht mit der Androhung der weitergabe meiner Daten an Schufa und Inkassofirmen und Kosten in höhe von 349,81 € ein Einschreiben geschrieben und mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht.

Gestern lag dann ein Abholschein für ein Einschreiben in meinem Briefkasten. Da es schon zu spät war konnte ich erst heute morgen das Einschreiben abholen. Hatte natürlich gedacht das sie mir jetzt ein Mahnbescheid oder ähnliches zukommen lassen haben. Aber nix da, heute morgen dann die große Überraschung......das Einschreiben war mein eigenes Einschreiben das ich verfasst habe mit dem Aufdruck Firma existiert nicht............

Also ist das für mich nun absolute Beweis dafür.......das die Firma tatsächlich erloschen ist es sich um [ edit]  handelt.

Ich kann nur jedem den Rat geben, bloß keinen Cent zu bezahlen! ....ich habe die ganzen E-Mails und auch das zurückgekommene Einschreiben sicherheitshalber an meine Rechtsanwältin übergeben......nur um auf Nr. sicher zugehen..........

lg
Niklas


----------



## HUmax (7 August 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*



Niklas1975 schrieb:


> Ich habe der Firma Bulltrade AG nach der letzten Nachricht mit der Androhung der weitergabe meiner Daten an Schufa und Inkassofirmen und Kosten in höhe von 349,81 € ein Einschreiben geschrieben und mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht.
> 
> Gestern lag dann ein Abholschein für ein Einschreiben in meinem Briefkasten. Da es schon zu spät war konnte ich erst heute morgen das Einschreiben abholen. Hatte natürlich gedacht das sie mir jetzt ein Mahnbescheid oder ähnliches zukommen lassen haben. Aber nix da, heute morgen dann die große Überraschung......das Einschreiben war mein eigenes Einschreiben das ich verfasst habe mit dem Aufdruck Firma existiert nicht............
> 
> Also ist das für mich nun absolute Beweis dafür.......das die Firma tatsächlich erloschen ist es sich um [edit] handelt.


Schicken die keinen Mahnbescheid. Dieser kommt vom Gericht in einem gelben Umschlag und der landet auch im Briefkasten, wenn keiner zuhause ist. An denen was zu schreiben war nutzlos und hinausgeschmissenes Geld. Und Dein Beweis ist keiner, den das steht schon lange hier und steht auch auf offiziellen Seiten.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 August 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*



Niklas1975 schrieb:


> Ich habe der Firma Bulltrade AG nach der letzten Nachricht mit der Androhung der weitergabe meiner Daten an Schufa und Inkassofirmen und Kosten in höhe von 349,81 € ein Einschreiben geschrieben und mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht.


Nun, hätte mich gewundert, wenn die Post angekommen wäre, denn es hat ausgebulltraded   


> 17.07.2008 (20348 )
> Bulltrade AG in Liquidation, in Zürich, CH-170.3.029.165-6, Aktiengesellschaft (SHAB Nr. 106 vom 04.06.2008, S. 24, Publ. 4506264). Das Konkursverfahren ist mit Verfügung des Konkursrichters vom 10.07.2008 mangels Aktiven eingestellt worden.


Auf gut deutsch bedeutet dies, dass noch nicht einmal 5.000 Fränkli vorhanden waren, um ein Konkursverfahren durchzuziehen.
Quelle: Schweizer Handelsregister:-D


----------



## Pfadfinder (7 August 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Hallo,

eine Bitte an alle, die jetzt noch diese Schreiben von der nicht mehr existenten Bulltrade erhalten:
* Sofort die angegebene Bank verständigen, mit dem Hinweis auf die Quelle von Nicko1998.*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Nun, hätte mich gewundert, wenn die Post angekommen wäre, denn es hat ausgebulltraded
> 
> Auf gut deutsch bedeutet dies, dass noch nicht einmal 5.000 Fränkli vorhanden waren, um ein Konkursverfahren durchzuziehen.
> Quelle: Schweizer Handelsregister:-D



Die meisten Banken sind da empfindlich, wenn man ihre Konten für [......] und andere [........] benutzt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 August 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Die VR-Bank H. reagierte sehr flott und hat das betreffende Konto bereits am 23.07.2008 geschlossen.
Nach diesem Zeitpunkt eingehende Zahlungen werden auf die Konten der "Zahler" zurücküberwiesen.

Natürlich ist nicht bekannt, ob man inzwischen seitens des Kontoinhabers (Kontoinhaber war übrigens nicht die Fa. Bulltrade) eine neue Bankverbindung aufgetan hat.


----------



## Alte_Felge (8 August 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

Für ganz große Angsthasen:

Die Internetseite existiert auch nicht mehr. :-D


----------



## phaedon (19 August 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*



Alte_Felge schrieb:


> Für ganz große Angsthasen:
> 
> Die Internetseite existiert auch nicht mehr. :-D



kein wunder. die sind wohl wieder mit einem neuen projekt beschäftigt.



> Alex hat Dich zur Fahrprüfung eingeladen. Unser Mitglied Alex möchte Dich hiermit persönlich einladen, die theoretische Führerscheinprüfung zu absolvieren. Alex hat 7 Fehlerpunkte erreicht. Du kannst Deine Punktzahl danach mit Alex vergleichen.
> 
> Klicke hier, um die Einladung anzunehmen: ........



dieselbe masche..aber diesmal hab ich nicht draufgeklickt, nachdem mich "alex" letztens in so einen xxx reingeritten hat :bash:


----------



## TimTaylor (19 August 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*

und ich hab mit NULL Fehlern bestanden :sun:


----------



## jupp11 (19 August 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso*



TimTaylor schrieb:


> und ich hab mit NULL Fehlern bestanden :sun:


würde dringend eine  Nachpüfung beim TÜV empfehlen....


----------

